# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Moutoulos RDVV και PIRA.CZ Stereo  Encoder....

## SeAfasia

20140417_105442.jpgΧθες τα έστειλε ο Γρηγόρης σήμερα τα έλαβα:

----------


## SeAfasia

20140416_134837.jpg20140416_134851.jpg20140416_134949.jpg20140416_134914.jpg20140416_134930.jpg
φώτο είναι απο το κινητό...

----------


## aris285

αντε και καλο μονταρισμα..

----------


## SeAfasia

θα αρχισω να μαζεύω τα υλικά κουτί βρήκα..




> αντε και καλο μονταρισμα..

----------


## leosedf

Μ' αρέσεις που δείχνεις και διευθύνσεις.
Για να είναι πιο εύκολο να σου στείλουμε κόσμο να σε δείρει :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

ωπα ωπα......leosedf σβήσε  την αμα μπορείς σορρυ ...... :Sad: 



> Μ' αρέσεις που δείχνεις και διευθύνσεις.
> Για να είναι πιο εύκολο να σου στείλουμε κόσμο να σε δείρει

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα (KS1969) και γιατί χαίρεσαι ?. Το αγγούρι (...μικρό) είναι τώρα (μοντάρισμα/κατασκευή) ...
 :Smile: 

___________
Να'σαι καλά

----------


## SeAfasia

ας είναι καλά το ο μονοκλ μεγεθυντικός φακός απο το radioshack που ειχα εδώ, να σε ρωτήσω:οι τρεις αντιστάσεις πάνω απο το crystal 7.372mhz είναι 2K;



> Κώστα (KS1969) και γιατί χαίρεσαι ?. Το αγγούρι (...μικρό) είναι τώρα (μοντάρισμα/κατασκευή) ...
> 
> 
> ___________
> Να'σαι καλά

----------


## moutoulos

Οχι και οι τρείς. Οι δυο ...

----------


## SeAfasia

οκ,φαίνονται καλά τώρα. .. :Smile: 
αααα....δεν ανεβάζεις και μια του pll να υπάρχει; 
Ετσι κι αλλιώς μπορεί το συγκεκριμένο post να αποτελέσει η αρχή για λύση προβλημάτων! !

----------


## aris285

εγω παντως το PLL δεν καταφερα ν ατο κανω να δουλεψει... εύχομαι καλη επιτυχεια.

----------


## SeAfasia

ποιά "version" απ'ολες;




> εγω παντως το PLL δεν καταφερα ν ατο κανω να δουλεψει... εύχομαι καλη επιτυχεια.

----------


## studio52

Η version 8 watt RDVV, δυο εφτιαξα και υπαρχουν προβληματα , μεχρι τα 200 miliwatt  δουλευει , οταν ανεβαζω βατ αρχιζουν τα σπασιματα στην μπαντα επιρρεαζεται η οθονη , γενικα ενα μπαχαλο . Και ολα αυτα χωρις να τα εχω μετρησει σε spectrum . Ερωτηση λοιπον ? Υπαρχει καποιος φιλος που να εχει φτιαξει αυτη την εκδοση και να μην εχει προβληματα ?

----------


## moutoulos

*PLL RDVV 8w Παλιμπαιδισμός ....*

----------


## anesmidas

Για να ταλαντώσει με BF245 αντικαταστήστε την αντίσταση 680Ω στο source του fet με ένα τσοκ, εγώ έβαλα ένα 47μΗ μπορείτε να βάλετε και μικρότερο δεν νομίζω να είναι κρίσιμη η τιμή. Άντε για να κλειδώσει επιτέλους. :Tongue2:

----------

αθικτον (04-04-16)

----------


## JOUN

Mηπως ο τιτλος ειναι λαθος;

----------


## SeAfasia

από οτι βλέπω θα αλλάξει μάλλον, :Lol: 




> Mηπως ο τιτλος ειναι λαθος;

----------


## aris285

> ποιά "version" απ'ολες;



  την πλακετα του Γρηγορη εχω παρει..  βασηκα δεν μου κλειδωνε πουθενα...
τα σχετικα εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=69368&page=3

----------

aris k (17-04-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

το δίαβασα το θέμα.....στο #3 του δικού σού ποστ τι παίζει με τον 68pf κεραμικό δε το κατάλαβα,τι varicap κόλλησες BB0109;




> την πλακετα του Γρηγορη εχω παρει..  βασηκα δεν μου κλειδωνε πουθενα...
> τα σχετικα εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=69368&page=3

----------


## aris285

> το δίαβασα το θέμα.....στο #3 του δικού σού ποστ τι παίζει με τον 68pf κεραμικό δε το κατάλαβα,τι varicap κόλλησες BB0109;



κατα τον SRF ο πυκνωτης 68ρ που ειναι στην πυλη του φετ πρεπει να γινει 1n.
τελικα οι πιο σωστες varicap ειναι oi mv2107.αυτες που λεει το σχεδιο δεν υπαρχουν πλεον.

----------


## SeAfasia

ποιος ο λόγος να γίνει απο 68pf σε 1nf;

----------


## leosedf

Βρε μάστορα τα γράφει στα θέματα πιο πάνω δεν είδες?

----------


## moutoulos

Μην ξεκινήσουμε να ξαναλέμε πάλι τα ίδια, δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο, και απλά δεν έχει και νόημα ... :Smile: . 
Εξάλλου υπάρχουν όλα, στο Link  Κώστα (KOKAR).

----------


## SeAfasia

παράγγειλα μερικά πραγματάκια και σιγά σιγά όλα μαζί,για αρχή βρήκα το PHILIPS TSA5511 για το rdvv τα TLC272 και τις 1Κ resistor array(sil) για τη γεννήτρια....
προτάσεις όσον αφορά την ποιότητα των υλικών μην ντρέπεστε... :Wink:

----------


## aris285

το tsa5511 που το βρηκες?

----------


## SeAfasia

> το tsa5511 που το βρηκες?



στο ebay το αγόρασα, απο εκεί επίσης αγόρασα και το MITSUBISHI (σε TO-220) 2SC1971

----------

aris285 (25-04-14)

----------


## antonis988

tsa philips εχει και ο Γκαγκας στα παησια.

----------


## maouna

Eίχα παρει και γω απο εναν πωλητη απο το ebay μια φορα 5 κοματια 2sc1971 και ηταν ολα μαιμου. τα pins ηταν αλλα αντι αλλων αντι για  B-E-C ήταν B-C-E ,το περιβλημα τουσ ηταν γκρι αντι για μαυρο,μικροτερα του κανονικου και πανω απο 1 watt δεν βγαζανε. Bέβαια ο πωλητης αμεσωσ μου επεστρεψε τα χρηματα.

Αρη και Πάναγιώτη καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιησετε το j310 για ταλαντωτη. εμενα παιζει μια χαρα η εκδοση 8 watt no tune κλειδωνει παντου. ειχα φτιαξει και την 8 watt με τους μεταβλητους και εκει ναι ειχα προβληματα με το να κλειδωσει και αλλα περιεργα οπως για παραδειγμα οταν ανεβαζα ισχυ πανω απο τα 300mwatt χανοτανε η ταλαντωση

----------

aris285 (25-04-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

θυμάσαι τον πωλητή Πάνο;




> Eίχα παρει και γω απο εναν πωλητη απο το ebay μια φορα 5 κοματια 2sc1971 και ηταν ολα μαιμου. τα pins ηταν αλλα αντι αλλων αντι για  B-E-C ήταν B-C-E ,το περιβλημα τουσ ηταν γκρι αντι για μαυρο,μικροτερα του κανονικου και πανω απο 1 watt δεν βγαζανε. Bέβαια ο πωλητης αμεσωσ μου επεστρεψε τα χρηματα.
> 
> Αρη και Πάναγιώτη καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιησετε το j310 για ταλαντωτη. εμενα παιζει μια χαρα η εκδοση 8 watt no tune κλειδωνει παντου. ειχα φτιαξει και την 8 watt με τους μεταβλητους και εκει ναι ειχα προβληματα με το να κλειδωσει και αλλα περιεργα οπως για παραδειγμα οταν ανεβαζα ισχυ πανω απο τα 300mwatt χανοτανε η ταλαντωση

----------


## maouna

δεν θυμαμαι γιατι πανε κανα 2 χρονια. θυμαμαι οτι στη φωτογραφια που ειχε βαλει φαινοταν ολοκαθαρα οτι ηταν γκρι κ οχι μαυρα και οτι ηταν μικροτερα σε μεγεθοσ. δεν το ηξερα τοτε και τσιμπησα....

----------


## SeAfasia

εγώ το πήρα έτσι:
20000101_020959.jpg




> δεν θυμαμαι γιατι πανε κανα 2 χρονια. θυμαμαι οτι στη φωτογραφια που ειχε βαλει φαινοταν ολοκαθαρα οτι ηταν γκρι κ οχι μαυρα και οτι ηταν μικροτερα σε μεγεθοσ. δεν το ηξερα τοτε και τσιμπησα....

----------


## SeAfasia

να μια πιο καλλιτεχνική:
20000101_022626.jpg

----------


## moutoulos

Να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ οτι κυκλοφορούν "μαϊμούδες" 2SC1971 με "αλλαγμένα" PIN's.

----------


## SeAfasia

http://pira.cz/pdf/2sc1971.pdf
έτσι να υπάρχει....




> Να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ οτι κυκλοφορούν "μαϊμούδες" 2SC1971 με "αλλαγμένα" PIN's.

----------


## SeAfasia

μάζεψα κάποια εξαρτήματα για την pira fm stereo encoder πλην των τσοκ 1-15mH(radial core coil) και του pic18f1220-I/P,για το FM PLL RDVV έχω κάποια αλλά θα κάτσω μια μέρα που θα έχω χρόνο να τα "ξεπατυκώσω" απο το pcb του moutoulos....
μερικές φώτο...20140520_210811.jpg20140520_210827.jpg20140520_210851.jpg

----------


## aris k

Κωστα  οταν  το εχεις ετοιμο  πες μας  πως παει ??

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι φυσικά,βρήκα και ωραίο κουτί να τα τοποθετήσω μέσα....
απλά κάποιες άλλες υποχρεώσεις με πήγαν λίγο πίσω αλλά θα το ολοκληρώσω σύντομα..




> Κωστα  οταν  το εχεις ετοιμο  πες μας  πως παει ??

----------


## moutoulos

> ... τσοκ 1-15mH(radial core coil) ...



Κατ'αρχήν ΠΟΛΥΧΡΟΝΟΣ !!!, Ότι Επιθυμείς !!!.
---------------------------------------------------------

Λοιπόν μόλις ανακάλυψα ένα λαθάκι στην πλακέτα μου ...

Το Inductors (RF Choke) είναι 15mH, και οχι 1-15mH που γράφω/γράφει 
στο PCB. Οχι πως δεν θα δουλέψει αν μπει 1mH, απλά έχει να κάνει με τα 
max 15KHz του audio. Καλό θα είναι να μπεί 15mH όπως είναι στο αρχικό 
του PIRA.

Πχ mouser : 
http://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/F...Z9Yq7PEt9xVA==

Βέβαια μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και αυτά, ... σου κάνουν:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/22R156-Murat...item5402ee15c7

----------


## SeAfasia

ευχαριστώ....... :Smile: 
το κατάλαβα, εκ παραδρομής έγινε ή λογω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας διότι είναι δύσκολο pcb.....
Γρηγόρη,
για το pusn button αυτά:http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw...utton&_sacat=0
επίσης για τα bnc αυτά:http://www.ebay.com/itm/PC-Board-PCB...item43ae21bb5a
είμαστε οκ;

----------


## SeAfasia

το pic18F1220-I/P και τα radial choke(radial rf inductor) και τα vk200(για το rdvv fm pll) τα αγόρασα απο το http://dutchrfshop.nl/componenten/spoelen.html σε καλή τιμή...οπότε μετά τις διακοπές που έχει το μαγαζί θα τα
περιμένω.
Στο ίδιο μαγαζί βρήκα και τις varicap του rdvv FM pll,βασικά χρησιμοποιεί τις ΒΒ109 το σχέδιο αλλά,οι εφάμιλλες είναι οι MV2109 και MV209 για αντικατάσταση τους...

----------


## kiros

> *το pic18F1220-I/P* και τα radial choke(radial rf inductor) και τα vk200(για το rdvv fm pll) τα αγόρασα απο το http://dutchrfshop.nl/componenten/spoelen.html σε καλή τιμή...οπότε μετά τις διακοπές που έχει το μαγαζί θα τα
> περιμένω.
> Στο ίδιο μαγαζί βρήκα και τις varicap του rdvv FM pll,βασικά χρησιμοποιεί τις ΒΒ109 το σχέδιο αλλά,οι εφάμιλλες είναι οι MV2109 και MV209 για αντικατάσταση τους...



Το πήρες προγραμματισμένο;

----------


## SeAfasia

οχι Γιάννο...το hex file το εχει ο pira.cz για κατέβασμα, επίσης και ο Γρηγόρης το δίνει. .



> Το πήρες προγραμματισμένο;

----------


## RNR

Γρήγορη τέλεια τα PCB σου, πανέμορφα και πολυ προσεγμένα, επαγγελματική δουλεια.

----------


## moutoulos

> οχι Γιάννο...το hex file το εχει ο pira.cz για κατέβασμα, επίσης και ο Γρηγόρης το δίνει. .



Δεν είναι οτι το δίνω "και εγώ", έτσι και αλλιώς υπάρχει Free στην σελίδα του PIRA. 
Απλά βοηθάω αυτόν που θα ξεκινήσει την κατασκευή, να του δώσω όλα τα αρχεία 
της κατασκευής, συγκεντρωμένα σε ένα φάκελο.





> Γρήγορη τέλεια τα PCB σου, πανέμορφα και πολυ προσεγμένα, επαγγελματική δουλεια.



Σε ευχαριστώ Γιάννη!. Τα PCB's μου είναι πάντα επαγγελματικά και προσεγμένα, και 
πάντα πολύ καλύτερα, απο οπουδήποτε ... πρωτότυπο.

----------


## RNR

Φαίνεται Γρηγόρη, οποιος έχει ασχοληθεί έστω και λίγο μπορει να καταλάβει...

κάποια στιγμή θα χρειαστώ μία που είχες φτιάξει για το ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό που είχες.

Καλη συνέχεια, συνέχισε έτσι.

----------


## SeAfasia

Γρηγόρη δεν ανεβάζεις και το pcb του rdvv να υπάρχει, όπως στο ποστ #9;

----------


## moutoulos



----------


## Muttley Black

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50566Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50567Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50568Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50569Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50570
> φώτο είναι απο το κινητό...



Tα βλέπω και τα χαζεύω! πολύ καλη δουλεια!
Θα μπορώ και εγώ άραγε με το kicad να έχω τέτοια αποτελέσματα; Όταν αποκτήσω και τις γνώσεις βεβαίως βεβαίως

----------


## SeAfasia

βέβαια γιατι όχι?
Αλλά θέλει χρόνο και τεχνική Αντρέα...



> Tα βλέπω και τα χαζεύω! πολύ καλη δουλεια!
> Θα μπορώ και εγώ άραγε με το kicad να έχω τέτοια αποτελέσματα; Όταν αποκτήσω και τις γνώσεις βεβαίως βεβαίως

----------


## performer

20140416_134930.jpg 10948d6cd305522e.gifΘα ήθελα να επισημάνω κάποιο λάθος στο τύπωμα της πλακέτας εκτός και αν κάνω λάθος εγώ
Mέσα στον κόκκινο κύκλο φαίνεται η τοποθέτηση του bf245.Σύμφωνα όμως με την παραπλεύρως εικόνα εάν τοποθετηθεί έτσι όπως είναι τα ποδαράκια του  bf245 στην θέση του Gate θα πάει το drain οπότε θα είναι λάθος .Θα ήθελα την άποψη και άλλων φίλων επειδή το συγκεκριμένο το κατασκευάζω και εγώ.

----------


## Muttley Black

> βέβαια γιατι όχι?
> Αλλά θέλει χρόνο και τεχνική Αντρέα...



Έχουμε χρόνια μπροστά μας!  :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

Βασίλη μην σε μπερδέψει το footprint του bf245 ....



> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51133 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51132Θα ήθελα να επισημάνω κάποιο λάθος στο τύπωμα της πλακέτας εκτός και αν κάνω λάθος εγώ
> Mέσα στον κόκκινο κύκλο φαίνεται η τοποθέτηση του bf245.Σύμφωνα όμως με την παραπλεύρως εικόνα εάν τοποθετηθεί έτσι όπως είναι τα ποδαράκια του  bf245 στην θέση του Gate θα πάει το drain οπότε θα είναι λάθος .Θα ήθελα την άποψη και άλλων φίλων επειδή το συγκεκριμένο το κατασκευάζω και εγώ.

----------

performer (23-05-14)

----------


## performer

Πολλοί φίλοι όμως θα μπερδευτούν ακολουθώντας το footprint γιατί σου λέει για να το δείχνει έτσι,έτσι θα μπαίνει και μετά ψάχνονται να βρούν γιατί δεν δουλεύει το μηχάνημα

----------


## performer

> Βασίλη μην σε μπερδέψει το footprint του bf245 ....



Πολλοί φίλοι όμως θα μπερδευτούν ακολουθώντας το footprint γιατί σου λέει για να το δείχνει έτσι,έτσι θα μπαίνει και μετά ψάχνονται να βρούν γιατί δεν δουλεύει το μηχάνημα

----------


## moutoulos

*  Oslillator J310 J-FET Transistor* 
 

*  Oslillator BF245 N-CHANNEL Transistor
* 

Απο το site μου

----------

performer (23-05-14), 

SeAfasia (24-05-14)

----------


## aris k

FMStereoGeneratorBroadcastPIRA-1.jpgΚαμια  φωτο απο στην πλακετα Stereo  μονταρισμενη  εχει κανεις ??
Και  μια  ερωτηση  το SL 1 & SL2  τη υλικο ειναι ? και που θα το βρω ??

----------


## SeAfasia

είναι resistor array στο ebay παίζει εκεί το πήρα...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151281322432...84.m1439.l2649





> FMStereoGeneratorBroadcastPIRA-1.jpgΚαμια  φωτο απο στην πλακετα Stereo  μονταρισμενη  εχει κανεις ??
> Και  μια  ερωτηση  το SL 1 & SL2  τη υλικο ειναι ? και που θα το βρω ??

----------

aris k (25-05-14)

----------


## moutoulos

Άρη αυτές οι αντιστάσεις είναι ("όλα σε ένα, νοικοκυρεμένα") σε κέλυφος γλυτώνοντας χώρο 
σε πλακέτα ευκολία κτλ. Εφόσον βέβαια είναι της ίδιας ονομαστικής τιμής.

Οι αντιστάσεις αυτές λέγονται SIL (Single In Line), αλλά θα τις βρείς και aray, network ...
Τώρα σχετικά με μονταρισμένες. Υπάρχει στο site του PIRA, και πολλές στο διαδίκτυο.

stk2b.jpg
Demo.jpg

----------

aris k (25-05-14)

----------


## maouna

αυτεσ οι sil εσωτερικα μπορει να ειναι ανεξαρτητες η μια απο την αλλη η αλλιως μπορει να ειναι εσωτερικα συνδεδεμενεσ. Προσεξτε γιατι στο stereo encoder χρειαζεται ο δευτεροσ τυπος στην εικονα που επισυναπτω.....

----------

aris k (25-05-14), 

SeAfasia (25-05-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

Πάνο,στο σχηματικο ο Τσέχος πως τις έχει; ; Μπορείς να το ανεβάσεις γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να το δω; Μπορεί τη μια σειρά να τις ενώνει στο ίδιο track αυτό δε θυμάμαι!



> αυτεσ οι sil εσωτερικα μπορει να ειναι ανεξαρτητες η μια απο την αλλη η αλλιως μπορει να ειναι εσωτερικα συνδεδεμενεσ. Προσεξτε γιατι στο stereo encoder χρειαζεται ο δευτεροσ τυπος στην εικονα που επισυναπτω.....

----------


## aris k

stk2sch.gif    Το σχηματικο  σχεδιο

----------

SeAfasia (25-05-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

ArisK, για κοίτα στο λινκ του ebay που έχω ανεβάσει ποιο πριν,έχει το  datasheet των sil-array που αγόρασα, να δούμε ποιός απο τους δυο τύπους είναι οκ;

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι και σύνδεση αυτών ... στο PCB.

Part Demo.jpg

----------

SeAfasia (25-05-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

το datasheet τούς είναι αυτό:

http://www.fenghua-advanced.com/uplo...0Resistors.pdf

παίζει ρόλο ή εσωτερική συνδεσμολογία ή το ότι είναι 1K που ζητάει το σχεδιό του;





> είναι resistor array στο ebay παίζει εκεί το πήρα...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151281322432...84.m1439.l2649

----------


## SeAfasia

http://www.fenghua-advanced.com/uplo...0Resistors.pdf





> αυτεσ οι sil εσωτερικα μπορει να ειναι ανεξαρτητες η μια απο την αλλη η αλλιως μπορει να ειναι εσωτερικα συνδεδεμενεσ. Προσεξτε γιατι στο stereo encoder χρειαζεται ο δευτεροσ τυπος στην εικονα που επισυναπτω.....

----------


## moutoulos

> αυτεσ οι sil εσωτερικα μπορει να ειναι ανεξαρτητες η μια απο την αλλη η αλλιως μπορει να ειναι εσωτερικα συνδεδεμενεσ. 
> Προσεξτε γιατι στο stereo encoder χρειαζεται ο δευτεροσ τυπος στην εικονα που επισυναπτω.....



Πάνο κάνεις λάθος. Δεν παίρνει Bussed (κοινός ακροδέκτης), αλλά isolated (απομονωμένες). 
Δηλαδή αν πάρουμε μια sil resistor πχ 6pin, εσωτερικά έχει ... 3 αντιστάσεις.

Παιδιά παίρνω μηνύματα που μου λέτε οτι μπερδεύεστε τι τύπος είναι. Μα στο σχηματικό 
φαίνεται οτι είναι isolated (RN1 & RN2).



Παράδειγμα: Αυτές εδώ είναι ... οτι πρέπει
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3856403753?r...753%26_rdc%3D1 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Τώρα. Αν πάλι δεν θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε SIL Resistor, βάλτε απλά 6 αντιστάσεις 1Κ 
(αν και δεν βλέπω τον λόγο), όπως έχω φτιάξει παρακάτω.

Isolated Resistor 6x1K.PNG

----------


## SeAfasia

λοιπόν παίδες μέτρησα τις SIL αντιστάσεις που έχω να δω αν είναι isolated ή bussed ο κωδικός τους ξεκινάει με Α δλδ ως εξής: Α6J102
Αποτέλεσμα:
απο ακροδέκτη σε ακροδέκτη το πολύμετρο έδειχνε 0,991ΚΩ.
ανα ζευγάρι ακροδεκτών το πολύμετρο έδειχνε πρώτο ζευγάρι 0,998ΚΩ,δεύτερο ζευγάρι 1,997ΚΩ,τρίτο ζευγάρι 1,995ΚΩ.
απο ακροδέκτη ανα ένα pin οι μετρήσεις ήταν οι εξής: πρώτο pin με δεύτερο pin 0,985ΚΩ,από πρώτο pin με τρίτο pin 0,989ΚΩ,από πρώτο pin με τέταρτο pin 0,989KΩ
από πρώτο pin με το πέμπτο pin 0,989ΚΩ και τέλος απο πρώτο pin με το έκτο pin έδειξε 0,991ΚΩ..
Επισυνάπτω και φώτο τούς:
20140528_124908.jpg
  οπότε συμπέρασμα είναι οτι αυτός ο τύπος A είναι bussed......προσοχή λοιπόν

----------


## aris k

Κώστα  ευτυχώς  που το ειδες  πήρα  και εγώ   το ίδιο με  9 ποδαράκια  από τον Φανό γιατί δεν είχε  μικρότερο , ο τύπος είναι    *9Α102**j ( ίδιο με την Φώτο  την δική σου αλλά με 9 ποδαράκια ) * και  μου λέει  κόφτο  !!!   :Confused1: 
Η  ερώτηση  είναι  μπαίνουν    απλές αντιστάσεις   στην πλακέτα  η όχι ??

----------


## SeAfasia

τι να κόψω ρε μεγάλε; Πες του!Τι είναι η SIL αντίσταση μορταδέλα;
Δε στην έκοβε αυτός παρουσία σου;
Μήπως έχει τύπου Β;Για ρωτα τους στο Φανο.
Ναι μπαινουν και εξι μονές 1Κ....
Κοιτα τη φώτο του Γρήγορη από πάνω. ...





> Κώστα  ευτυχώς  που το ειδες  πήρα  και εγώ   το ίδιο με  9 ποδαράκια  από τον Φανό γιατί δεν είχε  μικρότερο , ο τύπος είναι    *9Α102**j ( ίδιο με την Φώτο  την δική σου αλλά με 9 ποδαράκια ) * και  μου λέει  κόφτο  !!!  
> Η  ερώτηση  είναι  μπαίνουν    απλές αντιστάσεις   στην πλακέτα  η όχι ??

----------


## moutoulos

> Η  ερώτηση  είναι  μπαίνουν    απλές αντιστάσεις   στην πλακέτα  η όχι ??



Γειά σου Άρη. 
Το έχω γράψει παραπάνω ...





> Τώρα. Αν πάλι δεν θέλετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε SIL Resistor, βάλτε απλά 6 αντιστάσεις 1Κ 
> (αν και δεν βλέπω τον λόγο), όπως έχω φτιάξει παρακάτω.
> 
> Isolated Resistor 6x1K.PNG



Κώστα αυτές που έχεις δεν σου κάνουν. Έχω επισυνάψει παραπάνω (σαν Link, eBay)
ποιες είναι οι σωστές ...

----------

aris k (28-05-14), 

SeAfasia (28-05-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

αύριο θα τις παραγγείλω εκτος απροόπτου Γρηγόρη. ....

----------


## aris k

Κωστα  σε περασα :Biggrin:  Stereo1.jpgStereo2.jpgStereo3.jpg  Σημερα  ηρθε  την αλλη εβδομαδα θα ειναι ετοιμη
Κωστα  εβαλα απλες αντιστασεις  . το κακο με εμενα ειναι  οτι οταν το αρχιζω  να το συναρμολογο με πιανει τρελα για να το δω να παιζει !!

----------

moutoulos (29-05-14), 

SeAfasia (29-05-14)

----------


## SeAfasia

ωραίος Άρη ωραία δουλειά,με τις array τι έκανες; :Lol: 





> Κωστα  σε περασα Stereo1.jpgStereo2.jpgStereo3.jpg  Σημερα  ηρθε  την αλλη εβδομαδα θα ειναι ετοιμη

----------


## moutoulos

Έλεος βρε 'Αρη ... ούτε 48 ώρες δεν πέρασαν απο την στιγμή που σου την έστειλα  :Biggrin: .
Στην "γωνία" την περίμενες ?.





> ... με τις array τι έκανες;




Έγινε υποστηρικτής του DIY (τις "έφτιαξε" μόνος του). Ούτε να τις περιμένει έτοιμες 
δεν μπορούσε ...

 :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

του είπαν να τις κόψει στη μια άκρη σαν μορταδέλα γι'αυτό Γρηγόρη......ανγχώθηκε το παιδί :Lol: 





> Έλεος βρε 'Αρη ... ούτε 48 ώρες δεν πέρασαν απο την στιγμή που σου την έστειλα .
> Στην "γωνία" την περίμενες ?.
> 
> 
> Έγινε υποστηρικτής του DIY (τις "έφτιαξε" μόνος του). Ούτε να τις περιμένει έτοιμες 
> δεν μπορούσε ...

----------


## aris k

Γρηγόρη ζηλεύει για αυτό με πειράζει  ο Κώστας   :Lol:

----------


## billisj

καλησπερα Αρη και Κωστα !!!! περιμενουμε με το καλο τα αποτελεσματα της κατασκευης σας ,και βεβαια να μας πειτε της εντυπωσεις σας !!!!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι billisj...




> καλησπερα Αρη και Κωστα !!!! περιμενουμε με το καλο τα αποτελεσματα της κατασκευης σας ,και βεβαια να μας πειτε της εντυπωσεις σας !!!!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

κουκου εσένα δε θα έχει array resistors......ζήλια!!!





> Γρηγόρη ζηλεύει για αυτό με πειράζει  ο Κώστας

----------


## aris k

Τελικά  Κώστα  μπερδεύτηκα με τις  μέρες  γιατί είναι ήδη έτοιμο το δικό μου :Smile: 
Το μόνο που θέλει είναι προγραμματισμό  το IC , το οποίο δεν έχω δυνατότητα  να  προγραμματίσω :Sad: 
Και το δεύτερο  που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι για  τα  Inductors (RF Choke) είναι 12mH
αν  κάνουν  ή  να περιμένω για 15 mH ????
stereo1.jpgstereo.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

Mια χαρά τη βλέπω,
δεν έχεις κάποιο φίλο να έχει pic programer;
Όσον αφορά τα choke η διαφορά είναι μικρή πιστεύω,αν μπορείς να τη δοκιμάσεις με αυτές τις τιμές να μας φύγει η ιδέα...




> Τελικά  Κώστα  μπερδεύτηκα με τις  μέρες  γιατί είναι ήδη έτοιμο το δικό μου
> Το μόνο που θέλει είναι προγραμματισμό  το IC , το οποίο δεν έχω δυνατότητα  να  προγραμματίσω
> Και το δεύτερο  που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι για  τα  Inductors (RF Choke) είναι 12mH
> αν  κάνουν  ή  να περιμένω για 15 mH ????
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51242Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51243

----------


## aris k

Τελικά  με  τον programmer  που μου έδωσε ο KOKAR  ο Κώστας  ολοκλήρωσα   την γεννήτρια ( αφού του έταξα  σουβλάκια ) :Biggrin: 
Ο ήχος  είναι πολύ κάλος   , οι 19 είναι μια χαρά  το τρελό με τον διαχωρισμό είναι το εξής  
Την έχω συνδέσει  με ένα προενισχυτη  με balance όταν γυρνώ  από το ένα κανάλι στο άλλο  είναι σαν να μην έχω  ιδιαίτερη μεταβολή  από κανάλι σε κανάλι :Confused1: 
Τώρα  όταν  βγάζω  το RCA από το δεξί  η το αριστερό  κανάλι  τότε  ο ήχος  κόβεται από το ηχείο  και δεν περνά τίποτα  
Δοκίμασα  και το μπουτον που έχει και λειτουργεί μια  χαρά   αλλά  διαχωρισμό  δεν είδα
*Έχει κανείς καμία  ιδέα* stereo4.jpgstereo5.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

δλδ όταν γυρνάς το right balance το left channel έχει ήχο;
όταν βγάζεις το rca του left channel επί 
παραδείγματι τι εννοείς απο το ηχείο;
Να σου πω την έχεις συνδέσει με πι ελ ελ;

----------


## aris k

ειναι  με PLL  οταν  γυρνω το Balance δεν κοβει το ενα  καναλι παιζουν και τα δυο !!  , αν βγαλω  το RCA σε ενα απο τα δυο καναλια ο ηχος  σταματα ?? και παιζει  το ενα  καναλι  το αλλο τιποτα  και αντιστροφα

----------


## SeAfasia

το rca απο την πηγή ηχου έτσι;
Φυσικό επόμενο Άρη να μην έχεις ήχο κατα την εκπομπή σου!Αν κατάλαβα καλά οκ;
ξανακοίτα όλα τα rca σου και τα pot...





> ειναι  με PLL  οταν  γυρνω το Balance δεν κοβει το ενα  καναλι παιζουν και τα δυο !!  , αν βγαλω  το RCA σε ενα απο τα δυο καναλια ο ηχος  σταματα ?? και παιζει  το ενα  καναλι  το αλλο τιποτα  και αντιστροφα

----------


## aris k

ποιο απλα  βαζω μουσικη και στα δυο καναλια γυρνω το Balance παιζουν και τα δυο το ιδιο σε ενταση !! αν βγαλω ενα απο τα δυο RCA η μουσικη κοβεται απο το συγκεκριμενο καναλι φυσιολογικο  , διαχωρισμο  δεν  ακουω  οταν παιζουν και τα δυο καναλια

----------


## SeAfasia

οκ κατάλαβα.....
για βγάλε το pic καθάρισε το και ξαναπέρασε το hex πάλι,που δεν.......
τα  ic εχουν κουμπώσει καλά στις θήκες τους;

----------


## aris k

θα  το δω και θα  σου πω ,  ετοιμασε  και τη δικη σου να δουμε τη γινεται ??

----------


## SeAfasia

κοίτα και αυτό στην έξοδο mpx και τα δύο του left/right υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν θέμα...
τροφοδοσία οκ;




> θα  το δω και θα  σου πω ,  ετοιμασε  και τη δικη σου να δουμε τη γινεται ??

----------


## moutoulos

Μήπως είσαι στο 2 mode ?. 
(Απο το επίσημο site του Κυρ-PIRA)


*Mode*
*L-P*
*Pilot*

*1*
+0 dB
0 deg.

*2*
mono

*3*
+0.05 dB
0 deg.

*4*
+0 dB
-4 deg.

*5*
+0 dB
+4 deg.


 
Mode 1 is the default and recommended. 
Mode 2 switches to monaural operation

----------


## SRF

Πέταξε τον προενισχυτή με το χαλασμένο Balance! ¨η δες ότι αυτός δεν έχει καμμιά επιλογή που την έχεις γυρίσει σε ΜΟΝΟ... !

----------


## kiros

> Πέταξε τον προενισχυτή με το χαλασμένο Balance! ¨η δες ότι αυτός δεν έχει καμμιά επιλογή που την έχεις γυρίσει σε ΜΟΝΟ... !



Όπως τα γράφει φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στον προενισχυτή και όχι στην γεννήτρια.

----------


## studio52

Συνδεσαι κατευθειαν cd player η υπολογιστη

----------


## aris k

Λοιπόν  ακούστε  τη ανακάλυψα 
Όταν  δώσω ξεχωριστή πυγή ήχου στο κάθε κανάλι  δηλαδή στο δεξί παίζει με ένα IPod  και στο αριστερό  με ένα  Cd player  ακούς  διαφορετική μουσική  σε κάθε  κανάλι  , μια χαρά  μέχρι εδώ   , και χωρίς να μπαίνει το ένα κανάλι στο άλλο
Από την στιγμή που κάνεις  κοινή την γείωση  των δυο πηγών ήχου τότε  παίζει στη έξοδο  της γεννήτριας  η μουσική του δεξιού καναλιού και στα δυο κανάλια  και εξαφανίζεται η μουσική που τροφοδοτώ  το αριστερό κανάλι , με το που βγάζω  την κοινή γείωση το κάθε ένα κανάλι παίζει  ξεχωριστά άλλη μουσική έτσι όπως  θα έπρεπε 
Έκανα έλεγχο  στις  κολλήσεις  όλα είναι οκ , έβαλα και άλλη γεννήτρια   είναι μια χαρά  όλα    ( το Balance είναι  μια χαρά  το δοκίμασα  κόβει κανονικά )

----------


## SeAfasia

τι άλλη "γεννήτρια έβαλες";

----------


## aris k

Εβαλα  στο PLL μια  αλλη(smart kit) που ειχα και δοκιμασα  για  να σιγουρευτο  οτι  δεν φταιει κατι αλλο και ολα  ηταν κανονικα !!

----------


## KOKAR

μήπως κατι πηγe στραβά και δεν προγραμματιστηκε σωστα ο PIC ?
μήπως φταίει ο JDM Programmer που σου έδωσα ? ( εγω με αυτόν εχω προγραμματισει σωστά 18F84, 12C509 )

----------


## SeAfasia

αυτό σκέφτομαι και εγώ αλλά με προβληματίζει αυτό που λέει ο Αρης για την κοινή γείωση....
τεσπα.
εν τω μεταξύ κοιτάω το σχέδιο τα δύο 74HC4053 και το σημείο του sw1 που μεσολαβεί με το picPIC18F1220-I/P για τις επιλογές:

Mode	L-P	Pilot
1	+0 dB	0 deg.
2	mono
3	+0.05 dB	0 deg.
4	+0 dB	-4 deg.
5	+0 dB	+4 deg.

οπότε λέω μήπως...να ξαναθέλει φλασάρισμα το pic PIC18F1220-I/P
λέω.....




> μήπως κατι πηγe στραβά και δεν προγραμματιστηκε σωστα ο PIC ?
> μήπως φταίει ο JDM Programmer που σου έδωσα ? ( εγω με αυτόν εχω προγραμματισει σωστά 18F84, 12C509 )

----------


## KOKAR

> μήπως κατι πηγe στραβά και δεν προγραμματιστηκε σωστα ο PIC ?
> μήπως φταίει ο JDM Programmer που σου έδωσα ? ( εγω με αυτόν εχω προγραμματισει σωστά *18F84*, 12C509 )



διόρθωση : 16F84  :Smile:

----------


## aris k

Λοιπόν το φάντασμα βρέθηκε  στο ένα κανάλι στην είσοδο  δεν είδα από κάτω τη γείωση και είχα  σύνδεση ανάποδα   (συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες  οικογένειες ) το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι απλά ΤΕΛΕΙΟ , και από ποιότητα αλλά και από διαχωρισμό  ευχαριστώ όλους  για την  βοήθεια

----------


## billisj

καλησπερα Αρη ..... καλοριζκη !!!!!!  μπορεις να συγκρινεις αυτη που εχεις με την προηγουμενη ?????

----------


## aris k

srereo9.jpgΔεν  έχει καμιά σχέση  είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλή και αν δεν είχα κάνει το λάθος  ,(ο Κώστας  με μάτιασε  :Lol: )  θα είχε βγει κατευθείαν 
stereo6.jpgstereo8.jpg

----------


## billisj

τα λαθη ειναι ανθρωπινα !!!!! δεν πειραζει !!!!  καλοδουλευτη  !!! απο διαχωρησμο τι λεει ????? τι ποσοστο περιπου περναει στο καναλι οταν γυρισεις το ποντεσιομετρο ???

----------


## aris k

Γιάννη σχεδόν  τίποτα  2% είναι πολύ καλή  είχε δίκιο ο Γρηγόρης  , επίσης δουλεύει  μια χαρά  εκτός από το MOD 1 και στο 3,4 που το δοκίμασα  όταν πας στο MOD 2 γίνεται  μονοφωνική  όλα  παίζουν τέλεια

----------


## SeAfasia

το τηλεφώνημα σε έσωσε χθες Άρη. ........
χαχαχα......... :Lol:  το HP είναι το pll σου;

Η diamond sx201 είναι συν δεμένη εκεί δίπλα του;



> srereo9.jpgΔεν  έχει καμιά σχέση  είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλή και αν δεν είχα κάνει το λάθος  ,(ο Κώστας  με μάτιασε )  θα είχε βγει κατευθείαν 
> stereo6.jpgstereo8.jpg

----------


## billisj

αντε τωρα εχει κερασμα ο Κωστας !!!!!!!! μην ξεχνιωμαστε !!!! αχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## aris k

*Για  να πω την αλήθεια  με πονήρεψε ο Στέφανος ο Painter που έστειλε  ΠΜ με τα παρακάτω  και μπήκα στην διαδικασία  για ψάξιμο  και τον ευχαριστώ !!!
*
*[IMG]file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Aris\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\cli  p_image002.gif[/IMG]* *Pira stereo*

Ετοίμασα απάντηση στο thread αλλα χαζολόγησα και την έχασα οπότε πάω στα γρήγορα.
1. Μπορεί να έχει λαλήσει το μισό απο ένα απο τα TLC, άν έχεις βάλει βάση και περίσευμα δοκίμασε να τα αλλάξεις
2. Μπορεί το pin 2 των TLC να μήν έχει σύνδεση με τη γείωση, το τσεκάρεις εύκολα.
3. Μήπως το ένα RCA στην είσοδο το έχεις συνδέσει στην διπλανή τρύπα που είναι η γείωση αντί το σήμα;*(ΕΔΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ* )
4. Αν έχεις παλμογράφο δώσε το ίδιο feed (mono) και στις δύο εισόδους και τσέκαρε τα πίν 1 με 1 και 5 με 5 των TLC. Αν συγκρίνεις το σήμα θα πρέπει να έχει την ίδια φάση, άν έχει 180 μοίρες διαφορά τσέκαρε τα ολοκληρωμένα ή μήπως έχεις βάλει καμιά λάθος αντίσταση -πάντοτε μιλάμε για τα 2 TLC.
Φαντάζομαι την άλλη γεννήτρια την δοκίμασες με τα ίδια καλώδια οπότε αυτα είναι οκ.
Αν δε βγάλεις άκρη πόσταρε μια καλή φωτογραφία να τη δούνε μερικά μάτια παραπάνω.

Αυτά,

Καλή τύχη

Στέφανος


οποτε  θελεται  κερναω καφε  και τον *SRF*  να τον γνωρισουμε επιτελους  :Biggrin:

----------


## KOKAR

τι καφέ λες και πράσινα άλογα ? *σουβλάκια έταξες !!!!!*

υ.γ
αυτό το ΗΡ DAT κάτι μου θυμίζει......

----------


## aris k

Οτι θελει ο φιλος  μου  :Biggrin:

----------


## KOKAR

> Οτι θελει ο φιλος  μου

----------


## aris k

Τελικα  τη εγινε εφτιαξες  τιποτα Κωστα ( Αργος ) ??  εσενα περιμενω για πες  μας , δωσε  καμια Φωτο 
οσο  τωρα  για  τον KOKAR  τα  σουβλακια  ειναι ετοιμα , να  φερει  μονο την πλακετα   :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

έχω κολλήσει σε μερικά υλικά και στο τροφοδοτίκο τους πιστεύω ότι τέλος της εβδομάδας θα εχω έτοιμες τις πλακέτες....
 Τώρα,μέχρι την Παρασκευή θα'χω στήσει και το νταμμυ λοαντ για το πι ελ ελ.....

υπομονή. ....




> Τελικα  τη εγινε εφτιαξες  τιποτα Κωστα ( Αργος ) ??  εσενα περιμενω για πες  μας , δωσε  καμια Φωτο 
> οσο  τωρα  για  τον KOKAR  τα  σουβλακια  ειναι ετοιμα , να  φερει  μονο την πλακετα

----------


## billisj

Αρη εφτιαξες και το pll ????

----------


## aris k

Το Pll το εφτιαξα  μεχρι 80%  αλλα  ο φιλος μου ο KOKAR ( αφου του εταξα  ) μου εδωσε το δικο του ,τωρα λεμε να το τελειωσουμε  και αυτο  , ειναι πολυ πολυ καλο και αυτο, οπως και η γεννητρια  ο Γρηγορης  εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια  !!! και τα σχεδια  ειναι  καλα

----------


## billisj

Αρη βοηθεια για την υλοποιηση αυτων των 2 project θα εχουμε ετσι ????

----------


## aris k

οτι περνα απο το χερι μου ευχαριστως ξεκινα,  δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο προσοχη μονο θελει και υπομονη !!

----------


## SeAfasia

σήμερα ήρθαν και οι resistor array οι σωστές αυτή τη φορά...isolated οπότε προχωράω.
Ερώτηση:
να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα switching power supply τι λέτε;

----------


## aris k

ναι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα  κανενα

----------


## SeAfasia

ποιο προτείνεις για προσωρινή λύση Άρη; Εν τω μεταξύ έχω πλακέτες έτοιμες για την τροφοδοσία τους αλλά εχω κάνει λάθος στο footprint του μ/στη τεσπα.....



> ναι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα  κανενα

----------


## aris k

http://www.markidis.gr/product_info....ducts_id=43812

----------


## chip

Linear τροφοδοτικό να χρησιμοποιήσεις! Η κατανάλωση είναι μικρή για ποιό λόγο να βάλεις switching?
 Άσε που το linear και σε 30-40 χρόνια θα συνεχίζει να δουλεύει χωρίς πρόβλημα και αν πάθει κάτι θα επισκευάζεται με ελάχιστο κόπο! 
Αντίθετα με το Switching μπορεί να βάλεις θόρυβο!

----------


## SeAfasia

σωστά, αλλά εχω φτιάξει στο eagle τροφοδοτικό με τα LM78xx δύο ξεχωριστά pcb ενα στο οποίο φοριέται ενας μ/της pcb,αλλά με λάθος το footprint του και το άλλο pcb είναι η σταθεροποίηση με το LM78xx.Ρωτάω σε περίπτωση που βάλω switching τροφοδοτικό να συνδέσω ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές της τάξης 1000μf μπας και κοψω το θόρυβο. ...τι λέτε;

----------


## aris k

Κωστα  εγω εχω ενα 12 Α Switching θορυβο δεν εχω με  Linear  50 Watt στον εργαστηριο με Damy Load,  ολα  σε ενα κουτι απλα με θωρακισεις ,πυκνωτες  βαλε  θα εχεις μικρη διαφορα ετσι πιστευω , το PLL  θελει  μεγιστο  απο οτι ειδα 2 Α η γεννητρια  σχεδον τιποτα  με 4,5 Α εισαι μια χαρα  ,εκτος  αν θελεις  να βαλεις  κατι παραπανω μετα ?????

----------


## SeAfasia

μήπως αγοράσω ένα μικρότερο σε αμπέρ......
γιατί θα φτίαξω δυο ξεχωριστά τροφοδοτικά τόσο για τη γεννήτρια όσο για το pll,το έχω έτοιμο.
Νομίζω οι πυκνωτές θα βελτιώσουν το θόρυβο...




> Κωστα  εγω εχω ενα 12 Α Switching θορυβο δεν εχω με  Linear  50 Watt στον εργαστηριο με Damy Load,  ολα  σε ενα κουτι απλα με θωρακισεις ,πυκνωτες  βαλε  θα εχεις μικρη διαφορα ετσι πιστευω , το PLL  θελει  μεγιστο  απο οτι ειδα 2 Α η γεννητρια  σχεδον τιποτα  με 4,5 Α εισαι μια χαρα  ,εκτος  αν θελεις  να βαλεις  κατι παραπανω μετα ?????

----------


## chip

ας είναι λάθος το footprint... βίδωσε τον ή τοποθέτησέ τον με κάποιο τρόπο και ένωσε με καλώδια!
Η χρήση πυκνωτών δεν λύνει απαραίτητα το πρόβλημα.. μπορεί να θέλει και πηνίο μπορεί να θέλει και 78xx... ο θόρυβος δεν είναι εύκολο πράγμα

Με switching στο linear δεν θα περίμενα να υπάρχει προβλημα (αφού και το linear δουλεύωντας σε τάξη C δουλεύει παλμικά ενώ στα FM δεν έχει σημασία το πλάτος του σήματος αλλα η μεταβολή συχνότητας), εκεί που είναι ποιο δύσκολα τα πράγμα είναι στο διαομρφωτή/Pll... (και στην γεννήτρια stereo βέβαια)

----------


## moutoulos

Αν πάντως Κώστα χρησιμοποιήσεις SMPS, τουλάχιστον χρησιμοποίησε το συγκεκριμένο 
που σου πρότεινε ο Άρης. Και οχι του "κιλού" απο eBay. Ο λόγος είναι οτι τουλάχιστον ... 
είναι MeanWell.

----------


## SeAfasia

οκ,θα κοιτάξω εδώ στα τοπικά καταστήματα....
 το άλλο ειναι αυτό που προτείνει ο chip να φτιάξω το pcb με άλλο μ/τη....
ευχαριστώ..

----------


## SeAfasia

> 



το pot για το rf power adj είναι 2,5Κohm;
Επειδή δε βρίσκω,μπορώ να βάλω ένα 3Κohm;Θα είναι μικρή η διαφορά νομίζω...

----------


## SeAfasia

μου λείπουν κάποια εξαρτήματα ακόμη λόγω εργασίας πιστεύω οτι θα ξεκινησω το κόλλημα τους.....

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι μπορείς ...

----------


## SeAfasia

Ελα φίλος που είσαι χάθηκες...
ερώτηση:
οι αντιστάσεις πάνω στο pcb με τιμές π.χ 22Ε,100Ε είναι σε ohm;




> Ναι μπορείς ...

----------


## moutoulos

Πάλι ναι ...  :Smile:

----------


## aris k

ελα  Κωστα   περιμενουμε Φωτο  και εντυπωσεις  :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι θα ανεβασω μεσα στην εβδομάδα....



> ελα  Κωστα   περιμενουμε Φωτο  και εντυπωσεις

----------


## SeAfasia

το ξεκίνησα πριν απο καμιά ώριτσα:

20140621_124912.jpg20140621_124921.jpg20140621_135616.jpg20140621_135625.jpg

θα το μοντάρω το βράδυ και,θα ξεκινήσω το κόλλημα του rdvv pll επίσης θα ανεβάσω και το κουτί που θα μπουν μέσα να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας παίδες.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## billisj

καλη επιτυχια Κωστα ....περιμενουμε τα νεα σου απο την ολοκληρωση της κατασκευης σου !!!!!!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

20140622_162650.jpg20140622_162718.jpg20140622_162704.jpg
ευχαριστώ,την τελείωσα πριν καμιά ωρα  :Smile: 




> καλη επιτυχια Κωστα ....περιμενουμε τα νεα σου απο την ολοκληρωση της κατασκευης σου !!!!!!!!

----------


## billisj

καλησπερα Κωστα εχεις κατι νεοτερο ??? την δοκιμασες να μας πεις και εσυ της εντυπωσεις σου ????

----------


## SeAfasia

ετοιμάζω και το rdvv pll ώστε να τα βάλω σε κουτί απο ψηφιακό δέκτη. 
Ερώτηση τη γεννήτρια πως μπορώ να τι δοκιμάσω σκέτη;
Παλμογράφο δε εχω....




> καλησπερα Κωστα εχεις κατι νεοτερο ??? την δοκιμασες να μας πεις και εσυ της εντυπωσεις σου ????

----------


## SeAfasia

αυτά είναι τα pcb του τροφοδοτικού για την stereo encoder,
20140701_230229.jpg20140701_230159.jpg20140701_230216.jpg
ο μ/της είναι 12v 12.50mΑ πιστεύω οτι είναι μια χαρά,στο σχέδιο ζητάει 34mΑ αυτόν είχα πρόχειρο στο στοκ μού...

----------


## chip

Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 125mA όχι 12,5...

----------


## SeAfasia

οπότε κάνει για την τροφοδοσία του pira stereo encoder
 :Smile: 



> Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 125mA όχι 12,5...

----------


## SeAfasia

Είχα βρει ένα κουτί από δορυφορικό δέκτη και σκοπεύω να βάλω μέσα το τροφοδοτικό και το pll κάπως έτσι δλδ:
RDVV PLL_1.jpgRDVV PLL_2.jpgRDVV PLL_3.jpgRDVV PLL_4.jpg
τι λέτε;

----------


## KOKAR

γνώμη μου ειναι να απομακρύνεις την είσοδο του audio απο την έξοδο της RF.

----------


## SeAfasia

έγινε κιόλας......




> γνώμη μου ειναι να απομακρύνεις την είσοδο του audio απο την έξοδο της RF.

----------


## maouna

αν βαλεισ και τον πομπο μεσα θα χρειαστεις μεγαλυτερο τροφοδοτικο

----------


## SeAfasia

θέλει 13,8 volt και 1Αmp  νομίζω ή κανω λάθος Πανο;



> αν βαλεισ και τον πομπο μεσα θα χρειαστεις μεγαλυτερο τροφοδοτικο

----------


## KOKAR

μην "τσιγκουνευεσαι" στην ισχυ του τροφοδοτικού, το 1Α είναι λίγο ...

----------


## SeAfasia

τι προτείνεις δλδ;
 απο Δευτέρα να πάρω έναν μ/στη



> μην "τσιγκουνευεσαι" στην ισχυ του τροφοδοτικού, το 1Α είναι λίγο ...

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα έχουμε γράψει σχετικά με το τροφοδοτικό (το 1Α είναι αστείο)
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=75509&page=12&p=659487&viewfull=1  #post659487

----------


## maouna

Καταρχας θελει σταθεροποιηση στα 13.8V με LM350. μετασχηματιστη θα επερνα 15VAC στα 2A. βεβαια ισως με καποιο switching στα 13.8V 2A θα γλιτωνες πολυ χωρο αλλα δεν ξερω κατα π0σο ενδύκνειται για πομπους FM.

Βέβαια με γραμικο σταθεροποιητη θα εχεισ θερμικες απωλεις πολλες οποτε οποτε 15VAC-3Α

----------


## SeAfasia

ευχαριστώ απλά ο μ/στης της φώτο είναι δείγμα, θέλω να αποφύγω το switching power supply.
 Δευτέρα θα βρω ένα μ/στη  12volt στα 3Amp να τον βαλω επάνω,το lm7812 δεν κάνει για τις απαιτήσεις του pll,με ποιό να το αντικαταστήσω;




> Κώστα έχουμε γράψει σχετικά με το τροφοδοτικό (το 1Α είναι αστείο)
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=75509&page=12&p=659487&viewfull=1  #post659487

----------


## aris k

Κωστα ο* με/στης  12 Volt* δεν σου κανει !! υπαρχει και η παρακατω λυση αν θελεις με το το ζορη να βαλεις μετα/στη 
η διαφορα ειναι οτι θα σου φαει χωρο και χρηματα
http://www.xenophonvenieris.gr/%CE%9...1/Default.aspx
και εδω με καλυτερη τιμη http://www.electrohoros.gr/more_deta...od=KIT_No.1096 :Smile:

----------


## SeAfasia

Άρη, τα pcb που ανάρτησα είναι για την τροφοδοσία της γεννήτριας επίσης και για το pll.
 Απλά είναι σχεδιασμένα πάνω στη σειρά των LM78xx τα οποία βγάζουν 1.5Αmp στην έξοδο τους.
Οπότε θα το αντικαταστησω με αλλο voltage regulator της τάξης  5Amp ρεύμα εξόδου,τι λετε;
Ο μ/στης οπουδήποτε θα είναι γυρω στα 15volt και 5amp ρεύμα εξόδου, το πολύ πολύ να αγοράσω ενα switching σαν αυτό που προτείνατε αν 
κολλήσω. ....

----------


## moutoulos

Λοιπόν Κώστα

Αγοράζεις/παραγγέλνεις ένα μετασχηματιστή *14-15*VAC > *3-5*A (περίπου 40-70W).

Αγοράζεις ένα (ή δυο καλύτερα) LM350 (στην ουσία πρόκειται για LM317T αλλά 3Α), ή
Αγοράζεις ένα (ή δυο καλύτερα) LM338Τ (στην ουσία πρόκειται για LM317T αλλά 3Α το 338*Τ* ή 5Α το 338*Κ*)

Αφού ανορθώσεις/εξομαλύνεις τα 15VAC, θα έχεις "ολόφρεσκα" 21VDC, έτοιμα για 
σταθεροποίηση (με ρύθμιση) σε 12-13,8VDC μέσω των παραπάνω σταθεροποιητών ...

Έχε υπόψιν σου οτι η "πλάτη" του σταθεροποιητή είναι η έξοδος αυτού, και θέλει
*μόνωση* πάνω στην ψήκτρα.Μετά απο αυτό είσαι έτοιμος (στάδιο τροφοδοσίας).

Η ψήκτρα σου να ειναι λίγο "ζωηρή", και οχι καμιά "ψόφια" !!!  :Biggrin: .

----------


## SeAfasia

αυτό θα κάνω Greg αλλά σε TO-220-3 footprint να το βάλω στο pcb που ήδη έχω δλδ αυτά:
20140408_184129.jpg
http://www.taydaelectronics.com/datasheets/A-260.pdf
και
http://www.taydaelectronics.com/datasheets/A-175.pdf

----------


## KOKAR

εγω πάντως με τροφοδοτικό switching δούλεψε τέλεια και αυτό δεν το λέω εγω αλλά ο aris K που του έκανε το burnin test 
αλλωστε δεν καταλαβαίνω  την άρνηση σου να βάλεις switching τροφοδοτικό την στιγμή που ακόμα και οι "επώνυμοι" κατασκευαστες βάζουν τέτοια !

υ.γ
μια και βλεπω οτι εχεις έτοιμες τις πλακέτες μπορεις να βάλεις ενα τροφοδοτικό απο laptop στα 19ν και μετα να το κατεβάσεις με ενα LM338 στην επιθυμητή τάση (13,8ν )
ετσι θα αποφύγεις τον "όγκο" του Μ/Τ

----------


## SeAfasia

γίνεται και αυτό Κωστή απλά δεν το φοβάμαι απο πλευράς σταθερότητας ή πιθανή παραγωγή βομβου κτλ....
Οπότε λέτε και τη γεννήτρια και το pll να τροφοδοτηθούν με το switching power supply οκ;

----------


## Nightkeeper

> γίνεται και αυτό Κωστή απλά δεν το φοβάμαι απο πλευράς σταθερότητας ή πιθανή παραγωγή βομβου κτλ....
> Οπότε λέτε και τη γεννήτρια και το pll να τροφοδοτηθούν με το switching power supply οκ;



Φυσικα με ενα καλο switching θα κανεις αριστη δουλεια . Δεν υπαρχει πλεον λογος εν ετη 2014 να ψαχνεις Μ/Τ ,σταθεροποιηση ,ψυκτρες ή και blower,,,,ασε το βαρος,θερμοκρασια,ογκος κλπ κλπ..

----------


## SeAfasia

παίδες είμαι για γιούχα εντελώς,μόλις τώρα πήγα στο αποθηκάκι που καταχωνιάζω δίαφορα πραγματάκια και θυμήθηκα οτι ο εξαδερφός μου απο Αυστραλία μου είχε στείλε αυτό το switching power supply της Cosel τύπος LEB150F-0512:
20140706_232608.jpg20140706_232620.jpg





> Φυσικα με ενα καλο switching θα κανεις αριστη δουλεια . Δεν υπαρχει πλεον λογος εν ετη 2014 να ψαχνεις Μ/Τ ,σταθεροποιηση ,ψυκτρες ή και blower,,,,ασε το βαρος,θερμοκρασια,ογκος κλπ κλπ..



Y.Γ ψάχνω το datasheet του μισό..... :Lol:

----------


## maouna

εδω είναι αν δεν το βρηκες   http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...70138588,d.d2k

----------


## SeAfasia

το βρήκα Πανο ευχαριστώ,
οπότε μου κάνει αφού έχει 12v/7.5 amp ..... κουτί!!




> εδω είναι αν δεν το βρηκες   http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...70138588,d.d2k

----------


## SRF

> το βρήκα Πανο ευχαριστώ,
> οπότε μου κάνει αφού έχει 12v/7.5 amp ..... κουτί!!



Με αυτό... θα πρότεινα να αφαιρέσεις το LM7805 από την πλακέτα και να δώσεις στην έξοδό του τα +5 από το τροφοδοτικό αυτό!!! 
Θα δουλεύεις πιό "ξεκούρααστα" και τροφοδοτικό και πλακέτα!!! 

ΥΓ. Καλά "ξαδελφάκια" 'εχεις !!! Πες του να σου στείλει και κανά δυό COSEL των 48V 1500 ή 2000W !!! Θα αγοράσω το ένα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι είναι ωραίος ο ξάδερφος μου εχει στείλει διάφορα,τελευταία μου έστειλε ενα πολυμετρο της nilsen ταιβανεζικο.....
αυτό είναι ωραία ιδέα να αφαιρεθεί το 7805 αλλά και απο άλλη αν μείνει έχεις προστασία εν μέρει απο τοπική υπέρταση. ..

----------


## SeAfasia

τελικά θα φτιάξω ξεχωριστά τη γεννήτρια απο το pll κάπως έτσι:
20140717_183412.jpg20140717_183422.jpg20140717_183432.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

το ξέρω σαν έχω πήξει στο "περίμενε" παίδες αλλά λίγο η ζέστη λίγο η δουλειά το έφτασα μέχρι εδώ:
20140719_003111.jpg20140719_003121.jpg
χρειάστηκε να ανοίξω "λίγο" τις τρύπες απο τα pcb να μπουν οι "αερολόγοι" ή οι "αποστάτες"....

----------


## SeAfasia

Έμεινα απο το άλλο ποτενσιόμετρο παίδες αυτό τον 5Kohm.... :Lol: (το έχω ήδη παραγγείλει)
την τροφοδότησα χωρίς τα ic's πάνω και όλα βαίνουν καλώς...αύριο θα προγραμματίσω και το pic. :Wink: 

Eρώτηση:
επειδή δεν έχω παλμογράφο(σε λίγο θα έχω...) πως μπορώ εναλλακτικά να την δοκιμάσω;

 Το RDVV PLL προχωράει και αυτό αλλά λόγο φόρτου και οικογενειακών υποχρεώσεων το οποίο θα το "παντρέψω" με αυτό του moutoulos   (Γρηγόρη θα τα πούμε με πμ φίλε!):
http://www.moutoulos.com/eShop.php?v...30&category=10

Μερικές φώτο ακόμη:
FM Stereo Encoder_1.jpgFM Stereo Encoder_2.jpgFM Stereo Encoder_3.jpg
ευχαριστώ... :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

Μόλις ξεκίνησα το "κόλλημα" των εξαρτημάτων του RDVV PLL....

RDVV PLL_1.jpgRDVV PLl_3.jpgRDVV PLL_2.jpg

----------


## betacord85

με λυπει ενα τοσο ωραιο και προσεγμενο pcb του κυριου moutoulos να βρισκεται μεσα σε ενα αθλιο κουτι filmnet ορισμενοι θα το ελεγαν προτοτυπια...ενα κομψο αλουμινενιο κουτακι θα ηταν οτι πρεπει...γουστα ειναι αυτα...τεσπα

----------


## SeAfasia

ακούω προτάσεις για κουτί κτλπ....Μπάμπη..




> με λυπει ενα τοσο ωραιο και προσεγμενο pcb του κυριου moutoulos να βρισκεται μεσα σε ενα αθλιο κουτι filmnet ορισμενοι θα το ελεγαν προτοτυπια...ενα κομψο αλουμινενιο κουτακι θα ηταν οτι πρεπει...γουστα ειναι αυτα...τεσπα

----------


## betacord85

αγαπητε ειδα και σε προηγουμενο ποστ οτι θα παρεις και παλμογραφο και γενικα μαλλον θα φτιαξεις τον παγκο σου,θα σαρεσε σε εναν ομορφο παγκο να χτυπαει στο ματι το φιμνετ pll?...δωσε 10 15 ευρο για ενα κοyτακι αμαρτια ειναι...προσωπικα σαρεσει το κουτι του φιλμνετ?

----------


## SeAfasia

Μπάμπη τη γεννήτρια την έχω βάλει δε ένα κουτί απο πρώην αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4 που βρήκα στην ανακύκλωση.
Βασικά,και τα δύο Pcb του Γρηγόρη(moutoulos) είναι ωραία αλλά δεν θα καλέσω κάποιον να του τα κάνω επίδειξη λες και είναι taperware...
Αν περίσευαν ευρώ θα είχα πάρει κουτιά αλλά αυτά είχα αυτά χρησιμοποίησα,άλλωστε έτσι είναι homebrew κατασκευές.




> αγαπητε ειδα και σε προηγουμενο ποστ οτι θα παρεις και παλμογραφο και γενικα μαλλον θα φτιαξεις τον παγκο σου,θα σαρεσε σε εναν ομορφο παγκο να χτυπαει στο ματι το φιμνετ pll?...δωσε 10 15 ευρο για ενα κοyτακι αμαρτια ειναι...προσωπικα σαρεσει το κουτι του φιλμνετ?

----------


## betacord85

φυσικα αγαπητε μου..απλα μια προταση εκανα...το ξερω οτι απο πλευρας οικονομικων ειναι δυσκολη εποχη...

----------


## SeAfasia

τι προτείνεις;




> φυσικα αγαπητε μου..απλα μια προταση εκανα...το ξερω οτι απο πλευρας οικονομικων ειναι δυσκολη εποχη...

----------


## betacord85

εχει διαφορες διαστασεις και σχεδια http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_saca...&_skc=50&rt=nc

----------


## SeAfasia

ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις σου ξέρεις τι απλά το βρήκα πιο εύκολο να τα τοποθετήσω μέσα σε παλιά κουτιά ψηφιακών δεκτών γιατί τρέχα να βρείς να ανοίξεις τρύπες(εδώ επαρχία είναι δύσκολο) κτλπ..
ωραία κουτάκια πάντως αυτά που έβαλες στο e-μπακάλικο :Wink: 




> εχει διαφορες διαστασεις και σχεδια http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_saca...&_skc=50&rt=nc

----------


## SeAfasia

Φίλε Moutoulos (Γρηγόρη κατά κόσμον...),
μπορείς να ανεβάσεις μια φωτο του pll απο το bottom layer να υπάρχει;
Ευχαριστώ.... :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

Όλες οι μορφές ...

All.jpg

Bottom.jpg

Bottom XRAY.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

Γρηγόρη,τι λες πάει με το RDVV PLL;
http://www.moutoulos.com/eShop.php?v...30&category=10

----------


## aris k

Κωστα  σε βλεπω πολυ ανεβασμενο !!! :Biggrin:   και μονο του παει σφαιρα  μετα απο τεστ  ( να ειναι καλα ο Γρηγορης )

----------


## SeAfasia

χαιρέτε,λέω μωρε να αυθαδιάσω λιγουλάκι :Lol: 
το έφτιαξες το rdvv έτσι;




> Κωστα  σε βλεπω πολυ ανεβασμενο !!!  και μονο του παει σφαιρα  μετα απο τεστ  ( να ειναι καλα ο Γρηγορης )

----------


## aris k

θελω φωτο  ολο το εργο  και  εντυπωσεις  απο το συνολο της κατασκευης

----------


## SeAfasia

RDVV PLL_5.jpg
RDVV PLL_6.jpg



> θελω φωτο  ολο το εργο  και  εντυπωσεις  απο το συνολο της κατασκευης

----------


## SeAfasia

Ερώτηση αν και απο το σχέδιο τα ποδαράκια 6,7 του TSA551 γειώνωνται,επειδή μου έπεσε περισσότερη κόλληση στα Pin του όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο,
δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα έτσι;
Το είδα και στή φώτο του Γρηγόρη ότι γειώνωνται:
BOTTOM.jpg
οι δικές μου:
RDVV PLL_7.jpgRDVV PLL_8.jpg

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη,τι λες πάει με το RDVV PLL;
> http://www.moutoulos.com/eShop.php?v...30&category=10



Οχι ..., δεν υπάρχει λόγος  :Wink: .

----------


## SeAfasia

ευχαριστώ Γρηγόρη,αν μπορείς να μου διευκρινίσεις και πως θα τοποθετηθούν τα BFR91 και BFR96 καθώς το BF245C...OK;

----------


## moutoulos

Στα 91 & 96 δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, δεν μπαίνουν αλλιώς ... έτσι και αλλιώς.
Το J310 μπαίνει όπως το δείχνει στην πλακέτα που έχεις πάρει (άσχετα αν λέει BF245).

Παρακάτω σου επισυνάπτω φωτό για να μην μπερδευτείς. Καλό θα είναι να βάλεις το 
J310, και οχι το BF245 ...

------------------------------------------
BFR91 & BFR96
BFR91 & BFR96.jpg

BF245
BF245.jpg

J310
J310.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

οκ θα αποκολλήσω το bf245 και θα βάλω το j310......
τεσπα.....
το μόνο που απομένει είναι τα pins του lcd panel να μπουν σωστά να ακολουθήσω το pdf απο το dropbox σου Γρηγόρη ή υπάρχει καλύτερος τρόπος;
ευχαριστώ...... :Rolleyes:

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα για να μην σε μπερδέψουν τα/το PDF, επισυνάπτω φωτό (που υπάρχει ήδη στο DropBox μου),
και είναι η παρακάτω. Τα νούμερα που βρίσκονται μέσα στο PAD, είναι του 2x7 Pin-Header (Φίσα).

Τα νούμερα που βρίσκονται περμετρικά αυτής της φίσας, είναι τα αντίστοιχα της 2x16 LCD. Δηλαδή:

1 Φίσας > 14 LCD
2 Φίσας > 4 LCD
3 Φίσας > 13 LCD
   Κτλ - etc ...

connection.gif

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι Γρηγόρη τα είδα και πήγαινε το μυαλό μου σε αυτή του είδους το "ζευγάρωμα" των pin του header και των pin του lcd.......οκ πάμε παρακάτω. ...

----------


## SeAfasia

Γρηγόρη μπορείς να δώσεις διατομή σύρματος,αριθμό σπειρών,διάμετρο πηνίου;

----------


## moutoulos

Εξαρτάται ...

Το πηνίο θα πρέπει να είναι περίπου 90nH. Διάβασε αυτό το πόστ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post589465

... και πιστευω θα σου λυθούν όλες σου οι απορίες. 
Τα λέει όλα ο Γιώργος ...

----------


## SeAfasia

Γρηγόρη εδώ εννοώ στο ποστ #184,μου έχει πέσει παραπάνω κόλληση στο σημείο της φωτο...

----------


## SeAfasia

εδώ Γρηγόρη:





> Ερώτηση αν και απο το σχέδιο τα ποδαράκια 6,7 του TSA551 γειώνωνται,επειδή μου έπεσε περισσότερη κόλληση στα Pin του όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο,
> δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα έτσι;
> Το είδα και στή φώτο του Γρηγόρη ότι γειώνωνται:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52214Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52215

----------


## moutoulos

Κανένα πρόβλημα Κώστα.

PLL RDVV TSA5511 Schematic.gif

----------


## SeAfasia

οκ ευχαριστώ..




> Κανένα πρόβλημα Κώστα.
> 
> PLL RDVV TSA5511 Schematic.gif

----------


## SeAfasia

σήμερα ήρθαν απο την Coilcraft τα πηνία 90 nH σαν sample είναι 6 σπείρες:
CoilCraft_2.jpgCoilCraft.jpg
τα μαστόρεψα λίγο με το κοφτάκι και όπως βλέπετε στην 2η φώτο μου έκατσαν μια χαρά παίδες...

----------


## moutoulos

Μου φαίνεται οτι το παραμαστόρεψες ...
Τισ σπείρες δεν έπρπεπε να τις "ανοίξεις".

Τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται στην φωτό.

----------


## SeAfasia

δεν το εχω κολλήσει ακόμη αλλα εχω αλλά 9 samples να μαστορεψώ.....
θα πιέσω τις σπείρες να μαζευτούν.....τι λες;

----------


## KOKAR

ετσι που το μαστωρεψες μονο 90nH δεν ειναι, τα 90nH ειναι οπως σου τα εστειλε η coilcraft

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι και ένα δικό μου, χωρίς να έχω πειράξει τις σπείρες ...

----------


## SeAfasia

δεν το δοκίμασα έτσι όπως δείχνεις Γρηγόρη,θα το κολλήσω με τον ίδιο τρόπο. .... :Hammer:  :Hammer:  :Hammer:

----------


## SeAfasia

γειά σας παίδες,
βρήκα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το PLL:
RDDVV PLL_6.jpgRDVV PLL_5.jpgRDVV PLL_4.jpg
πιστεύω να το τελειώσω......όλο απρόβλεπτα μου συμβαίνουν..!!! :Lol:

----------


## SeAfasia

να ρωτήσω:
με ποιό τρόπο θα μετρήσω τη γεννήτρια με τον παλμογράφο;
Με πηγή ήχου ή χωρίς;

----------


## KOKAR

> γειά σας παίδες,
> βρήκα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με το PLL:
> RDDVV PLL_6.jpgRDVV PLL_5.jpgRDVV PLL_4.jpg
> πιστεύω να το τελειώσω......όλο απρόβλεπτα μου συμβαίνουν..!!!



a) το καλώδιο που έβαλες στην έξοδο δεν μου φαινεται σωστο, ειναι σίγουρα 50Ωμ η ειναι ενα απλό μπλενταζ ?
b) το RCA είναι προτιμότερο να μπει στην μπροστινή μεριά του κουτιού  και ΟΧΙ κατω από την έξοδο...

----------


## SeAfasia

έχω "θέμα" με το rdvv,μου έσκασε ο πυκνωτής των 1000uf επίσης μου κάπνισε μια αντίσταση,πιθανόν να μου έχει καεί κάποιο τρανζίστορ.. :Lol:  :Brick wall: 
Το έχω αφήσει λόγω υποχρεώσεων αλλά έχω εντοπίσει τις βλάβες απλώς περιμένω ένα σταθμό αποκόλλησης και θα κάνω "μια έτσι" να το διορθώσω..
Κωστή,
με ποιό τρόπο θα μετρήσω την γεννήτρια με τον παλμογράφο;

----------


## KOKAR

> έχω "θέμα" με το rdvv,μου έσκασε ο πυκνωτής των 1000uf επίσης μου κάπνισε μια αντίσταση,πιθανόν να μου έχει καεί κάποιο τρανζίστορ..
> Το έχω αφήσει λόγω υποχρεώσεων αλλά έχω εντοπίσει τις βλάβες απλώς περιμένω ένα σταθμό αποκόλλησης και θα κάνω "μια έτσι" να το διορθώσω..
> Κωστή,
> με ποιό τρόπο θα μετρήσω την γεννήτρια με τον παλμογράφο;



για να σκάσει ο πυκνωτής των 1000μF τότε η η τάση λειτουργίας ειναι μικρότερη της τασης τροφοδοσίας η τον εχεις συνδέσει με λαθος πολικότητα

----------


## SeAfasia

με το switching power supply που είχα παρουσιάσει στα προηγούμενα ποστ μου.....τεσπά οι κουτουράδες πληρώνωνται όταν είναι "βιαστικές" Κωστή.
Πως θα δοκιμάσω τη γεννήτρια τώρα;

----------


## chip

γι αυτό επιμένω στους κλασικούς μετασχηματιστές....

Για δοκιμή προτείνω να φτιάξεις ένα αποκοδικοποιητή FM STEREO πχ με το TA7342 ή κάτι παρόμοιο...
Στην είσοδο του αποκοδικοποιητή θα βάλεις την έξοδο του κωδικοποιητή και δίνοντας ήχο στις εισόδους της γεννήτριας FM stereo θα πρέπει να πέρνεις τον ήχο στην αντίστοιχη έξοδο του αποκοδικωποιητή.

----------


## SeAfasia

αυτό σκέφτηκα και εγω, τη μέτρησα  με ήχο  στις εισόδουςτης και δίνει σήμα κανονικά,απλά σκεφτόμουν για κατι ποιο συγκριτικό τεσταρισμα.
Ο Τσέχος στο λινκ του πως τη μετράει άραγε; 



> γι αυτό επιμένω στους κλασικούς μετασχηματιστές....
> 
> Για δοκιμή προτείνω να φτιάξεις ένα αποκοδικοποιητή FM STEREO πχ με το TA7342 ή κάτι παρόμοιο...
> Στην είσοδο του αποκοδικοποιητή θα βάλεις την έξοδο του κωδικοποιητή και δίνοντας ήχο στις εισόδους της γεννήτριας FM stereo θα πρέπει να πέρνεις τον ήχο στην αντίστοιχη έξοδο του αποκοδικωποιητή.

----------


## chip

αν θυμάμαι καλά.... με τον τρόπο που σου είπα... συνδέει στην έξοδο της αποκωδικοποιητή FM stereo.... βέβαια το ποιο σωστό είναι να βάζεις σήμα από γεννήτρια στις εισόδους (μία τη φορά) και να βλέπεις το σήμα στις εξόδους του αποκωδικοποιητή με παλμογράφο (δύο κανάλια ταυτόχρονα) (έτσι βλέπεις και το διαχωρισμό)

----------


## SeAfasia

κάπου είχα ενα σχέδιο,μου συστήνεις κάπoιο chip;
το manual του δίνει κάτι τέτοιο:
http://html.alldatasheet.com/html-pd...3/TA7342P.html




> αν θυμάμαι καλά.... με τον τρόπο που σου είπα... συνδέει στην έξοδο της αποκωδικοποιητή FM stereo.... βέβαια το ποιο σωστό είναι να βάζεις σήμα από γεννήτρια στις εισόδους (μία τη φορά) και να βλέπεις το σήμα στις εξόδους του αποκωδικοποιητή με παλμογράφο (δύο κανάλια ταυτόχρονα) (έτσι βλέπεις και το διαχωρισμό)

----------


## chip

καλύτερα το TA7343 θα το βρείς πιστεύω ποιο εύκολα και έχει και λίγο καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά

----------


## SeAfasia

Γρηγόρη μια ερώτηση για διασταύρωση,
τα pin 4 (on ή down),pin 6 (set),και pin 8 (up) σε ποιά pins στον 2x16lcb αντιστοιχούν;
Ή μένουν no connection;

----------


## moutoulos

Αναφέρεσαι στην φίσα Pin Header (Right Angle). Σωστά ?.
Αυτά που είπες είναι τα PIN της φίσας.

Αυτά δεν έχουν σχέση με την LCD. Δεν συνδεονται εκεί.
Το γράφω και *εδώ*. 

Απλά μπορείς να βγάλεις στην πρόσοψη κάποιο panel με τα 
UP/SET/DOWN. Πέρα απο αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις και 
απο τα EXT που έχω βγάλει ...

UP-SET-DOWN.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

ευχαριστώ Γρηγόρη,
εχω βγάλει απο τα external (ext) 3  push button ρε παιδι μου κσι εγώ έλεγα μηπως ήθελα και εξτρα πανελακι.

----------


## SeAfasia

δλδ τα pin 1,5,16 της φίσας γειώνται έτσι;




> Αναφέρεσαι στην φίσα Pin Header (Right Angle). Σωστά ?.
> Αυτά που είπες είναι τα PIN της φίσας.
> 
> Αυτά δεν έχουν σχέση με την LCD. Δεν συνδεονται εκεί.
> Το γράφω και *εδώ*. 
> 
> Απλά μπορείς να βγάλεις στην πρόσοψη κάποιο panel με τα 
> UP/SET/DOWN. Πέρα απο αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις και 
> απο τα EXT που έχω βγάλει ...
> ...

----------


## moutoulos

> δλδ τα pin 1,5,16 της φίσας γειώνται έτσι;



Σωστά !!!.
Εξάλλου τα ΠΑΝΤΑ αναγράφονται πάνω στην πλακέτα ... "κόσμημα"  :Biggrin: .
GND Pin.PNG

----------


## SeAfasia

αρχηγός είσαι,
κατι τελευταίο,ποιό hex φορτώνω στο pic 62 ή 32;Επίσης το αρχείο .bas  fuses.txt file που θα χρειαστούν,σοορυ αν γίνομαι κουραστικός...




> Σωστά !!!.
> Εξάλλου τα ΠΑΝΤΑ αναγράφονται πάνω στην πλακέτα ... "κόσμημα" .
> GND Pin.PNG

----------


## moutoulos

CONFIG _CP_ OFF 
PWRTE_OFF 
WDT_OFF & _XT_OSC

Εξαρτάται ... απο το τι έχεις βάλει. 
PIC16F84 ή PIC16F628 ?. 
Το OS (Λειτουργικό σου), τι είναι 32Bit ή 64Bit ?.

----------


## SeAfasia

win7 pro 64bit και το pic16f628A
στο μεταξύ ο φωτισμός του lcd είναι πολύ χαμηλός έχοντας ρυθμίσει το pot στο τέρμα και δεν έχω ένδειξη καμία..




> CONFIG _CP_ OFF 
> PWRTE_OFF 
> WDT_OFF & _XT_OSC
> 
> Εξαρτάται ... απο το τι έχεις βάλει. 
> PIC16F84 ή PIC16F628 ?. 
> Το OS (Λειτουργικό σου), τι είναι 32Bit ή 64Bit ?.

----------


## moutoulos

To trimmer δεν έχει καμία σχεση με τον (οπίσθιο) φωτισμό της LCD.
Το trimmer είναι το contrast των χαρακτήρων της οθόνης. To trimmer 
ελέγχει το Pin 3 της LCD σου ...

Ο φωτισμός ελέγχεται στο Pin 15 της (+LED) LCD, ώστε για να μην 
"τρώει" 5VDC, βάζουμε μια resistor (<68 ohm) για να κατεβάσουμε 
την τάση στα περίπου 4-4,2VDC, για να μην φωτίζει σαν δαιμονισμένο 
(στα 5VDC). Βέβαια αυτό εξαρτάται τι λέει και το Datasheet της οθόνη 
σου.

----------


## SeAfasia

οκ μια χαρά μέχρι εδώ Γρηγόρη,τώρα τα led δεν έχουν ένδειξη όπως και η lcb μάλλον δεν ταλαντώνει,έβαλα το hex για τα 64bit win7 στο pic 16f628A..
καμία ιδέα;




> To trimmer δεν έχει καμία σχεση με τον (οπίσθιο) φωτισμό της LCD.
> Το trimmer είναι το contrast των χαρακτήρων της οθόνης. To trimmer 
> ελέγχει το Pin 3 της LCD σου ...
> 
> Ο φωτισμός ελέγχεται στο Pin 15 της (+LED) LCD, ώστε για να μην 
> "τρώει" 5VDC, βάζουμε μια resistor (<68 ohm) για να κατεβάσουμε 
> την τάση στα περίπου 4-4,2VDC, για να μην φωτίζει σαν δαιμονισμένο 
> (στα 5VDC). Βέβαια αυτό εξαρτάται τι λέει και το Datasheet της οθόνη 
> σου.

----------


## SeAfasia

δεν ταλαντωνει.....να φταίει το j31 άραγε?

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα το έλυσες το αυτό το θέμα?. Τι εφταιγε εδώ ?.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post671382

Γιατί για να φτάσει να ταλαντώσει θα πρέπει να έχουμε και τις σωστές τάσεις ...

----------


## SeAfasia

τάση δίνω απο το switching power supply η οποία είναι 12volt και 6A.
Να αλλάξω το   j 310 μπας και κάηκε;

----------


## SeAfasia

αύριο θα αλλάξω τα τρια τρανζίστορ τα οποία δεν άλλαξα μετά το "τσαφ"  δλδ του oscillator - LCD - και  bc557 - bc546 τα αλλά τα αντικαταστησα με καινούργια..



> Κώστα το έλυσες το αυτό το θέμα?. Τι εφταιγε εδώ ?.
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post671382
> 
> Γιατί για να φτάσει να ταλαντώσει θα πρέπει να έχουμε και τις σωστές τάσεις ...

----------


## SeAfasia

να ρωτήσω:
στα 2sc1971 και BD137 γνωρίζουμε τι τάση μπορούν να έχουν τα pins τους σε τάση εισόδου της αναφερομενης;
Ρωτάω γιατί παίζει να είμαι "μαϊμού";

----------


## maouna

αν εισαι μαιμου μονο στο 2sc1971 θα ειναι. στο bd137 θα εχεις στ συλλεκτη ταση ιση με την ταση τροφοδοσιας,στη βαση θα εχεις ταση αναλλογη με την θεση του τριμερ και στον εκπομπο θα εχεις την ταση της βασης μειον 0.7.αλλα αυτες οι τασεις με τη προυποθεση οτι λειτουργει καλα ολο το κυκλωμα.

 Αρχικα στριψε το τριμμερ ωστε το μεσαιο πιν να δειχνει προς τη γειωση για να δουμε τι γινεται στα 2 πρωτα σταδια j310-bfr91 .

----------


## moutoulos

> Αρχικα στριψε το τριμμερ ωστε το μεσαιο πιν να δειχνει προς τη γειωση ...



Πολύ σωστά σου είπε ο Πάνος. Σου επισυνάπτω πόστ που περιλαμβάνει φωτό,
για να κατανοήσεις τι εννοεί. Το γυρνάς όπως και στην φωτό που υπάρχει σε
παλαιότερο πόστ μου...

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post668910

----------


## SeAfasia

το θέμα είναι οτι δεν έχω και στα led τάση ώστε να ανάψουν.....αν είναι μαιμού το 2sc1971 παίζει να μην ανταποκρίνεται όλο το κύκλωμα σωστά;
Κάνω τις μετρήσεις και θα σας πω τα αποτελέσματα.....
ευχαριστώ..

----------


## moutoulos

> ..αν είναι μαιμού το 2sc1971 παίζει να μην ανταποκρίνεται όλο το κύκλωμα σωστά;



Οχι ακριβώς ... 
Απλά αν πάρουμε μια εκδοχή οτι είναι ας πούμε βραχυκυκλωμένο (2SC1971),
τότε υποτίθεται θα βραχυκύκλωνε και η τάση που του βάζεις (12VDC). Οπότε ?
Δεν θα είχες πουθενά τάση ...

VCO Oscillator RDVV 8W Schematic.jpg

Βασικά στα LM7805 & LM78L09, παίρνεις 5 & 9VDC αντίστοιχα ?.

----------


## SeAfasia

το 2sc1971 είχε θέμα εν τέλει και το αποκόλλησα τα LMxxxx είναι οκ απο μετρήσεις,τα leds γιατί δεν ανάβουν;

----------


## maouna

το 2sc1971 μπορει και να μην εχει θεμα.ελπιζω να μην το μετρησες κολλημενο στην πλακετα κ εβγαλες συμπερασματα. το ενα λεντ αναβει οταν εχεις πατησει το κουμπι σετ για να επιλεξεις τη συχνοτητα με τα αλλα 2 κουμπια πανω κ κατω κ μενει αναμενο μεχρι να ξαναπατησεις το σετ οποτε κ σβηνει. μετα απο κατι δευτερολεπτα αναβει και το αλλο λεντ θποδηλωνοντας οτθ κλειδωσε στ8η88 συχνοτητα που επελεξες. 

αρχικα πρεπει8 να δουμε αν ταλαντωνει. αν ειναι σωστες οι σπειρες τ πηνιου ταλαντωσης μπορει να θελουν ανοιγμα η κλεισιμο για να βρεθει στη σωστη περιοχη 87-108μηζ

----------


## SeAfasia

stay tune boyzzz......to be continued soon
Linear 1.jpgLinear 2.jpg
RF LINEAR BGY33
PLL FM STEREO LINEAR 1.jpgPLL FM Stereo Linear 2.jpg
RDVV FM STEREO ENCODER PIRA.CZ

----------


## KOKAR

το BGY33 ειχα την εντύπωση οτι είναι obsolete και αυτα που κυκλοφορούν στο ebay είναι

----------


## SeAfasia

> το BGY33 ειχα την εντύπωση οτι είναι obsolete και αυτα που κυκλοφορούν στο ebay είναι



Τι θα κάνω τώρα kokar;

----------


## aris k

Δωστου μπανανα  :hahahha:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δωστου μπανανα



Λες;
Καπου θα βρω γνήσιο κου κου....

----------


## aris k

πλακα  κανω !!  , τελειωσες τα προηγουμενα  ?? PLL κ.τ.λ

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα γνήσια υπάρχουν ... απλά δεν θα θες να ακούσεις τιμή, και δεν θα ξέρεις αν όντως είναι γνήσιο,
εφόσον το αγοράσεις. Οπότε πάρε ένα μαμουδάκι. Έτσι και αλλιώς την κάνουν και αυτά την δουλειά τους ...

----------


## maouna

BGY33 μέγιστη ισχυς εισοδου = 200mW

----------


## SeAfasia

οχι είχα θέματα λόγω δικών μου λαθών κτπλ...
 Να σε ρωτήσω,τη γεννήτρια πως τη δοκίμασες Άρη;





> πλακα  κανω !!  , τελειωσες τα προηγουμενα  ?? PLL κ.τ.λ

----------


## aris k

Κώστα  το πρώτο που έκανα την σύνδεσα στο pll , αν εσύ για κάποιους λόγους δεν το έχεις ολοκληρώσει ,σύνδεσε την σε ένα ταλαντωτή  FM  ,σύνδεσε  μια πηγή ήχου  ,το πρώτο απλό που θα δεις αν έχεις την ένδειξη  Stereo μετά δοκίμασε να κόψεις  μια το αριστερό και μετά το δεξή κανάλι  και να ακούσεις πόσο ποσοστό  ήχου περνά στο κομμένο  κανάλι αυτός είναι ένας απλος τρόπος
Αν έχεις παλμογραφο  τον συνδέεις στην εξοδο  και κάνεις μετρησεις , δοκίμασε όμως τον παραπάνω τροπο πρωτα 
Στην δοκιμη που έκανα είχα κάνει ένα λάθος αλλά μετά όλα ΟΚ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=75509&page=11

----------


## SeAfasia

Μια χαρά. ..
Δλδ θα συνδέσω την mpx out στον παλμογραφο αυτό εννοείς;

----------


## SeAfasia

για το φίλο μου τον thanmar και μέλος του forum μερικές φώτο για βοήθεια:

----------


## SeAfasia

Γρηγόρη αν έχεις χρόνο μπορείς να εξηγήσεις εδώ το τρόπο τοποθέτησεις του Pin header 2χ7;
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=69097&page=3
απλά για το φίλο thanmar που ετοιμάζεται να μοντάρει και αυτός το pll..
ευχαριστώ..

----------


## moutoulos

Τι να εξηγήσω ?. Μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις ... στο ποστ που επισύναψες  *#26*  :Wink: 
Πέρα απο αυτό έχω βάλει "οδηγό" που έτσι και αλλιώς δεν μπαίνει διαφορετικά.
*

*

----------


## SeAfasia

Σορρυ δε το έθεσα σωστά, 
το τρανζίστορ που θα πάει αφου το pin header καλύπτει τη περιοχή του;

----------


## moutoulos

Και αυτό το γράφω στο πόστ 26 :





> To PinHeader 2x7 Right Angle είναι τοποθετημένο. Τις υπόλοιπες 3 τρύπες (αριστερά), τις αφήνεις κενές. 
> Όπως επίσης και το BC547.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Και αυτό το γράφω στο πόστ 26 :



ευχαριστώ Γρηγόρη,
δλδ το bc547 δεν το βάζεις σττην επάνω μεριά αλλά απο κάτω;
Απλά να βοηθήσω το παιδί για ενδεχόμενες-η απορία... :Biggrin:

----------


## moutoulos

Δεν το βάζει/βάζεις καν ...

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δεν το βάζει/βάζεις καν ...



αχα......κάτι που δεν ήξερα Greg ευχαριστώ,οπότε η ρύθμιση του lcd θα γίνεται απο το pot;

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι το Contrast της LCD ρυθμίζεται απο το trimmer.

To BC είναι εκεί για άλλη δουλειά ... αλλά εσύ δεν θα 
ασχοληθείς καθόλου με αυτό.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι το Contrast της LCD ρυθμίζεται απο το trimmer.
> 
> To BC είναι εκεί για άλλη δουλειά ... αλλά εσύ δεν θα 
> ασχοληθείς καθόλου με αυτό.



το BC5547 σχετίζεται με το tsa5511 όπως βλέπω στο σχηματικό,εγώ δε θα βάλω right angle header αλλά σκέτα pinheaders,θα το κολλήσω κανονικά;
Σορρυ για τις ερωτήσεις αν είναι ανόητες αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί απο τα πολλά ποστ Γρηγόρη... :Lol:

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα είπαμε εσύ δεν θα το βάλεις. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το όλο κύκλωμα που λες ...

Το συγκεκριμένο BC που μιλάμε δεν είναι αυτό που λες, είναι άσχετο. Βασικά το BC μπήκε εκεί 
για έλεγχο της φωτεινότητα του LCD με κάποιο extra mini circuit. Όμως απο λάθος μου ένωσα 
την βάση του μόνιμα με rail 5V. Οπότε στον εκπομπό (αριστερό PIN απο το PIN 14 του PinHeader) 
του έχει 4,3 Volt (5-0,7).

Αν λοιπόν τώρα έχεις κάποια LCD που θέλει 4,2V στο 15,16 Pin της (LED) τότε θα σου χρησιμεύσει.

SeAfasia.jpg

Αν οχι (το πιο πιθανό), σου είναι άχρηστη η τοποθέτηση του BC.

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι Γρηγόρη,αυτό κοιτούσα στο σχηματικό και κατάλαβα πως λειτουργεί το εν λόγω BC547.... :Smile: 
σε ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρινησή σου,όπως και τον jimnaf για την ίδια λύση....

----------


## SeAfasia

Thanmar....προσοχή τότε :Rolleyes:

----------


## SeAfasia

δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το ledunlock δεν ανάβει όπως και το 2sc1971 ξαφνικά είναι παγωμένο(στην αρχή ζεστενόταν φυσιολόγικα).....
κλειδώνει και ανάβει το Led lock αλλά οταν θέλω να αλλάξω συχνότητα δεν αναβει το ledunlock.....
Επίσης δεν "εκπέμπει" στη μπάντα..
καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## SeAfasia

> δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί το ledunlock δεν ανάβει όπως και το 2sc1971 ξαφνικά είναι παγωμένο(στην αρχή ζεστενόταν φυσιολόγικα).....
> κλειδώνει και ανάβει το Led lock αλλά οταν θέλω να αλλάξω συχνότητα δεν αναβει το ledunlock.....
> Επίσης δεν "εκπέμπει" στη μπάντα..
> καμιά ιδέα;



τέλος καλά όλα καλά,κλειδώνει μια χαρά αλλά το 2sc1971 εξακολουθεί να είναι παγωμένο.Μάλλον είναι καμένο,δεν έχω και δεύτερο να πάρει...
Τι ρεύματα πρέπει να έχω collector-emmiter-base;

----------


## SeAfasia

Μια βοήθεια παίδες,
καθώς κλειδώνει σε συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα ξαφνικά το lock led σβήνει και ανάβει το unlock led αλλά εξακολουθεί να εκπέμπει...
επίσης στο lcd παύει να δείχνει πληροφορίες και εμφανίζει πότε ιερογλυφικά ή απλά είναι σαν να τροφοδοτείται...
Έχω αλλάξει m/c και το tsa5511 το 2sc1971 ζεστένεται κανονικά,τα ρεύματα στα υπόλοιπα transistor είναι μια χαρά!
Δοκίμασα κάποια .hex αλλά δεν είδα αποτελέσματα,επίσης με τα hex του Γρηγόρη έχω χαμηλό φωτισμό στην lcd...
Όποια βοήθεια δεκτή...

----------


## chip

μήπως έχεις μεγάλο καλώδιο που ενώνει την lcd με την πλακέτα και είναι σε σημείο που θα μπορούσε να παρεμβληθεί από το σήμα RF? σε τέτοια περίπτωση ο controller της θα κολλούσε και θα έδειχνε σκουπίδια....

----------


## SeAfasia

> μήπως έχεις μεγάλο καλώδιο που ενώνει την lcd με την πλακέτα και είναι σε σημείο που θα μπορούσε να παρεμβληθεί από το σήμα RF? σε τέτοια περίπτωση ο controller της θα κολλούσε και θα έδειχνε σκουπίδια....



οχι πολύ μεγάλο.....η lcd είναι τοποθετημένη στη πρόσοψη του κουτιού!

----------


## chip

όταν λέμε όχι πολύ μεγάλο? κάτω από 10cm?

----------


## SeAfasia

> όταν λέμε όχι πολύ μεγάλο? κάτω από 10cm?



μεγαλύτερο(μην πάει ο νους σας στο πονηρό).....αλλά δε παίζει ρόλο αυτό chip κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη... :Confused1:

----------


## chip

χμ...  και η άποψη σου φαίνεται να είναι σωστή....
 γιατί δεν επιρεάζεται μόνο η lcd... είπες αλλά δεν το σκέφτηκαι οτι σβήνει και το pll Lock....

μήπως το τροφοδοτικό έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και αρχίζει να μην κρατάει σταθερή την τάση?
πχ μήπως υπερθερμαίνεται και αρχίζει να μειώνεται η τάση τροφοδοσίας?  (ή κάποιο 7805)

----------


## SeAfasia

> χμ...  και η άποψη σου φαίνεται να είναι σωστή....
>  γιατί δεν επιρεάζεται μόνο η lcd... είπες αλλά δεν το σκέφτηκαι οτι σβήνει και το pll Lock....



λοιπόν το πρόβλημα το δημιουργούσε το 2SC1971 που προφανώς ήταν "βραχυκυκλωμένο" αυτό κοιτάω τώρα,το αντικατέστησα με ένα άλλο.
Το rdvv pll τώρα εκπέμπει κλειδώμενο κανονικά αλλά το 2SC1971 που άλλαξα είναι "παγωμένο" τα ρεύματα είναι εντάξει.... :Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## chip

δεύτερο που αλλάζεις?
γέφυρα στασίμων έχεις? αν όχι πρέπει να πάρεις....

----------


## SeAfasia

> δεύτερο που αλλάζεις?
> γέφυρα στασίμων έχεις? αν όχι πρέπει να πάρεις....



 diamond sx600 προφανώς. ....
Μάλλον και αυτό έχει θέμα. ....Πάντως μια χαρά κλειδώνει ωε τώρα!

----------


## SeAfasia

Παρέλαβα τη diamond sx600 και την εγκατέστησα για να προβώ στις καθιερωμένες μετρήσεις swr/power κτλπ....
Δυστυχώς,η βελόνα τής δεν "κουνιέται"....απίστευτο..!
Το 2SC1971 είναι καινούργιο,το μέτρησα πριν το κολλήσω αλλά,απο τις μετρήσεις που παίρνω με το βολτόμετρο στα pins του δλδ μεταξύ Base/Emitter και Base/Collector,Emitter/Collector είναι
περίπου 0,500 έως 0600 mVolt!
Δεν ζεστένεται καθόλου όχι ό,τι είναι λόγος να δείχνει καλή λειτουργία αλλά,ως τρανζίστορ εξόδου δεν δικαιολογείται...
Πιο πριν είχα κολλημένο ένα 2N3866 ΠΟΥ επίσης είχε την ίδια ηλεκτρική συμπεριφορά αλλά είχε μια θερμοκρασία....
Δοκίμασα την diamond με έναν ταλαντωτή που παρουσίασα εδώ και πήρα τις φυσιολογικές μετρήσεις κτλπ...
Ακούω τις απόψεις παίδες..

----------


## aris k

Βαλε καμια φωτο του pll να δουμε  τιποτα !!!!!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Βαλε καμια φωτο του pll να δουμε  τιποτα !!!!!!!



αύριο aris K φίλε μου,θα ανεβάσω το έχω υπόψην μου...
έχεις καμιά ιδέα για το θέμα;

----------


## aris k

δες τα υλικα αν ειναι ολα *σωστα* και βαλε φωτο να το δουμε ολοι

----------


## SeAfasia

> δες τα υλικα αν ειναι ολα *σωστα* και βαλε φωτο να το δουμε ολοι



ναι θα βάλω,
επίσης να σας πω ότι με το rf power meter δεν έχω ένδειξη επίσης....

----------


## aris k

η γεφυρα δεν μπορει να εχει προβλημα ! ( αν εχει παρε λαχειο )στην μπαντα το ακους ? , φορτιο στην γεφυρα εχεις ? με τη τροφοδοτικο το δουλευεις ?

----------


## SeAfasia

> η γεφυρα δεν μπορει να εχει προβλημα ! ( αν εχει παρε λαχειο )στην μπαντα το ακους ? , φορτιο στην γεφυρα εχεις ? με τη τροφοδοτικο το δουλευεις ?



η γέφυρα είναι οκ,αυτή τη στιγμή "εκπέμπει" σε ακτίνα 3km με "φορτιο" yagi 3 elements,το τροφοδοτικό είναι 12V/7A switching

----------


## aris k

και η γεφυρα δεν δειχνει τιποτα ??

----------


## SeAfasia

> και η γεφυρα δεν δειχνει τιποτα ??



οχι,στον colpitts oscillator ναι..

----------


## aris k

:Confused1:     τα καλωδια  RF που ενωνεις το PLL με την γεφυρα τα εχεις δει ? μηπως εχουν θεμα και για αυτο σου εφαγε και το ενα TR ??

----------


## SeAfasia

> τα καλωδια  RF που ενωνεις το PLL με την γεφυρα τα εχεις δει ? μηπως εχουν θεμα και για αυτο σου εφαγε και το ενα TR ??



τα έχω δει και ξαναδει.....μια χαρά....μάλλον ή το 2SC1971 μουφείσον ή κάποιο υλικό εκεί γύρω είναι καμμένο..ή στο pcb κάτι έχω κάνει...

----------


## aris k

κοιτα τις κολησεις στην πλακετα μηπως εχεις κανενα βραχυκυκλωμα , εγω θα το εβγαζα απο την ταση και θα το κοιτουσα προσεκτικα ( το τρελο ειναι οτι παει 3 χιλιομετρα !!

----------


## KOKAR

βαλε φωτο τις κατασκευής...

----------


## SeAfasia

νάτες,πιστεύω να σας διευκολύνουν:

----------


## aris k

δυο παρατηρησεις   η ψηκτρα στο τελικο TR ειναι πολυ μικρη , και δευτερον η πλακετα ειναι διπλης οψης αυτο που βλεπω ειναι ουτε μια κοληση δεν εμφανιζεται στην πανω πλευρα ( πως τα καταφερες ??)
θελω να πω μηπως καποιο υλικο δεν ειναι καλα κολημενο ?  το TR το τελικο ξαπλωσε το και βαλε μεγαλη ψηκτρα γιατι θα το παρεις και αυτο στο χερι ασ πουν και οι αλλοι τη αλλο βλεπουν

----------


## SeAfasia

> δυο παρατηρησεις   η ψηκτρα στο τελικο TR ειναι πολυ μικρη , και δευτερον η πλακετα ειναι διπλης οψης αυτο που βλεπω ειναι ουτε μια κοληση δεν εμφανιζεται στην πανω πλευρα ( πως τα καταφερες ??)
> θελω να πω μηπως καποιο υλικο δεν ειναι καλα κολημενο ?  το TR το τελικο ξαπλωσε το και βαλε μεγαλη ψηκτρα γιατι θα το παρεις και αυτο στο χερι ασ πουν και οι αλλοι τη αλλο βλεπουν



Άρη,οι κολλήσεις είναι οκ ναι μεν έχουν γίνει μονο bottom place αλλά η κόλληση έχει "τρέξει" προς top side...
όσον αφορά την ψύκτρα του 2SC1971 είναι μικρή θα την αλλάξω στην πορεία....κάτσε να πάρει θερμοκρασία πρώτα!!!!
Πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή εκπέμπει ακλόνητο...ευχαριστώ!

----------


## aris k

σαν κατασκευη ειναι πολυ καλη !!

----------


## SeAfasia

τι έχουμε τώρα,
κοιτούσα τα ηλεκτρικά χαρακτηριστικά του 2SC1971 εδώ:http://pira.cz/pdf/2sc1971.pdf,
έχουμε Vcc=13.5Volt για να πάρουμε Po=6Watt με Ic=2Ampere,για το σχηματικό που έχει στο datasheet τού,συμφωνείτε;
Το δικό μου switching power supply δίνει 12,11Volt και 7,50Αmpere(εδώ είμαι υπερκαλυμμένος) άρα το 2SC1971 ΜΑΛΛΟΝ υπολειτουργεί αν 
συμπεριλάβουμε το συνολικό drop voltage του pll,τι λέτε;
Το pcb έχει ελεγχθεί εξονυχιστικά για πιθανά βραχυκυκλώματα(άλλωστε κλειδώνει πανταχού!!) από αστοχίες κολλήσεων και,οι τάσεις απο τα LM7805 - LM78L09 - BD139 κτλπ....
Σκεφτόμουν κάτι τέτοιο να καλύψω επαρκώς το κύκλωμα όσον αφορά την τάση VOLT και την ένταση I/ampere:
http://www.acdcshop.gr/pwrsupunitpul...k9pjsgh4r5ghf1
ή
http://www.acdcshop.gr/pwrsupunitpul...k9pjsgh4r5ghf1
σας ακούω... :Brick wall:

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα ... απο πού έχεις πάρει τα 2SC1971 ?.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κώστα ... απο πού έχεις πάρει τα 2SC1971 ?.



dutchrfshop.nl

----------


## aris k

το τροφοδοτικο δεν εχει θεμα αλλου ειναι το λαθος ετσι τουλαχιστον βλεπω εγω

----------


## SeAfasia

> το τροφοδοτικο δεν εχει θεμα αλλου ειναι το λαθος ετσι τουλαχιστον βλεπω εγω



ευχαριστώ,
πως θα μετρήσω το 2SC19711 αν έχει θέμα;

----------


## chip

το βγάζεις από την πλακέτα και το μετρά με το γνωστό τρόπο...   (μέτρηση των δυο εσωτερικών διόδων)

----------


## SeAfasia

> το βγάζεις από την πλακέτα και το μετρά με το γνωστό τρόπο...   (μέτρηση των δυο εσωτερικών διόδων)



το έκανα πριν το βάλω chip και,(μεταξύ Emitter-Collector δείχνει 0,675 Volt δλδ open circuit) στο Βase/Emitter και Βase/Collector οι μετρήσεις είναι σωστές

----------


## chip

άρα οι βασικές μετρήσεις είναι καλές...  :Confused1:

----------


## SeAfasia

> άρα οι βασικές μετρήσεις είναι καλές...



yep.....
θα δοκιμάσω να αυξήσω την τάση απο 12,11 volt που δίνει το τροφοδοτικό σε 13,5 volt να δώ αποτελεσματα,έχω την περιέργεια :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

> το έκανα πριν το βάλω chip και,(*μεταξύ Emitter-Collector δείχνει 0,675 Volt* δλδ open circuit) στο Βase/Emitter και Βase/Collector οι μετρήσεις είναι σωστές




Για πάμε πάλι!!! ΤΙ δείχνει εκεί που τόνισα?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Για πάμε πάλι!!! ΤΙ δείχνει εκεί που τόνισα?



τάση...Γεώργιε τάση!!!

----------


## KOKAR

άρα εχει αποδημήσει σε τόπο χλοερό....

----------


## SeAfasia

> άρα εχει αποδημήσει σε τόπο χλοερό....



εδώ τι λέει για open circuit Κωστή:
http://www.electro-tech-online.com/t...or-not.131756/

----------


## staurosv

μετρα  εκει  που δινει  ρευμα  απο το  bd139 εχει  ενα τσοκ πυνειο  1μmh και δες  αν εχει ταση και οταν γυρνας  το τριμερ της ισχυς  πρεπει να αλαζει η ταση  μετα παμε στο 1971  απο που το πηρες  απο μανιατη αν ναι ειναι μαιμου  ειχα παρει και εγω και ηταν μαπα  θα κιτας  τα γραματα που γραφει πανω να ειναι στραβα  αν ειναι ισια ειναι αντιγραφη δες αυτα και πες μου  το συγκεκριμενο το ειχα φτιαξει παλια ξερει ο φιλος γρηγορης

----------


## SeAfasia

> μετρα  εκει  που δινει  ρευμα  απο το  bd139 εχει  ενα τσοκ πυνειο  1μmh και δες  αν εχει ταση και οταν γυρνας  το τριμερ της ισχυς  πρεπει να αλαζει η ταση  μετα παμε στο 1971  απο που το πηρες  απο μανιατη αν ναι ειναι μαιμου  ειχα παρει και εγω και ηταν μαπα  θα κιτας  τα γραματα που γραφει πανω να ειναι στραβα  αν ειναι ισια ειναι αντιγραφη δες αυτα και πες μου  το συγκεκριμενο το ειχα φτιαξει παλια ξερει ο φιλος γρηγορης



Σταύρο τα ρεύματα εκεί είναι μια χαρά,τόσο από τα τσοκ τόσο και στα πιν του s2c1971,αυτή τη στιγμή εκπέμπει αλλά όχι με σωστό ρεύμα από το BD139 δλδ είναι κοντά στα 5volt max γιατί αν το power adj στα 12volt ξεκλειδώνει,το lcd δείχνει ιερογλυφικά,τώρα αυταΌ* τη στιγμή έχω max 1.5watt και 0 στάσιμα που είναι και λογικό.
Τα 2sc1971 τα αγόρασα απο το dutchrfshop και είναι με ίσιους χαρκτήρες φίλε αν θυμάμαι,αύριο θα δω και θα ανεβάσω κα φώτο....

----------


## staurosv

αλαξε  με κεραμικους φακης  δεν ξερω τι εχεις βαλει  αναμεσα  στο bfr91 και το bfr96 εχει ενα 10n αν εχεις multiplayr  βαλε οπου περνα  rf κεραμικους  ανεβασε μια κοντινη φοτο  να  το δω

----------


## SeAfasia

> αλαξε  με κεραμικους φακης  δεν ξερω τι εχεις βαλει  αναμεσα  στο bfr91 και το bfr96 εχει ενα 10n αν εχεις multiplayr  βαλε οπου περνα  rf κεραμικους  ανεβασε μια κοντινη φοτο  να  το δω



ότι λέει η πλακέτα του Γρηγόρη,λες να έκανα αυθαιρεσίες;
Τι εννοείς multilayer;
Το πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή το πρόβλημα είναι οτι όταν το 2SC1971 παίρνει 12 Volt έχει θέμα...

----------


## picdev

υπάρχουν οι απλοί κεραμικοί πυκνωτές που είναι χρώματος καφέ, και μοιάζουν με φακή 
και οι κεραμικοί multilayer που είναι κίτρινοι και το σχήμα τους δεν ειναι στρογγυλό

mccap.gif0.1uF-ceramic-capacitor.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

> υπάρχουν οι απλοί κεραμικοί πυκνωτές που είναι χρώματος καφέ, και μοιάζουν με φακή 
> και οι κεραμικοί multilayer που είναι κίτρινοι και το σχήμα τους δεν ειναι στρογγυλό



το ξέρω akis,το θέμα είναι το 2SC1971 είναι μάλλον μουφα καραμπινατη,έχω αλλάξει 4!!!! :Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!: 
το ξαναλέω,οτι όταν αυξάνω την τάση RF μεσω του BD139 παρουσιάζει βόμβο,ξεκλειδώνει,αρμονικές ενώ η θερμοκράσια είναι σε λογικά πλαίσια.. :Biggrin:

----------


## staurosv

για το ξεκληδωμα το λεω  ....τι θεμα εχει  εγω εχω κανει χιλιαδες απο αυτα  παρε μου οπωτε θες

----------


## SeAfasia

> για το ξεκληδωμα το λεω  ....τι θεμα εχει  εγω εχω κανει χιλιαδες απο αυτα  παρε μου τηλ 6956798610 οπωτε θες



Θα ξαναμετρήσω τις τάσεις βάση σχηματικού...
ευχαριστώ....

----------


## chip

οι multilayer έχουν καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά από τους απλούς κεραμικούς (χαμηλότερη παράσιτική αυτεπαγωγή) οπότε μάλλον είναι καλύτεροι, τουλάχιστον για τα σημειά που δεν έχουμε υψηλή ισχύ RF... (δηλαδή πριν το 2sc1971) μετά το 2sc1971 πιθανόν να είχαν πρόβλημα αυτοί οι μικροί multilayer λόγω υψηλότερης τάσης και ρεύματος....

----------


## SeAfasia

> οι multilayer έχουν καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά από τους απλούς κεραμικούς (χαμηλότερη παράσιτική αυτεπαγωγή) οπότε μάλλον είναι καλύτεροι, τουλάχιστον για τα σημειά που δεν έχουμε υψηλή ισχύ RF... (δηλαδή πριν το 2sc1971) μετά το 2sc1971 πιθανόν να είχαν πρόβλημα αυτοί οι μικροί multilayer λόγω υψηλότερης τάσης και ρεύματος....



*Αυτούς εννοείς:http://www.taydaelectronics.com/capa...capacitor.html*
φίλε chip η τάση και τα ampere παίζουν ρόλο,αλλά απο ότι είδα σήμερα το θέμα είναι τα 2SC1971,το τρίτο κατά σειρά "αποδήμησε εις τόπον χλοερόν",ενώ με το 2Ν3553 το
PLL έστω και με λίγα mWatt στην έξοδο είναι ακλόνητο....
Τώρα,έχω και ένα τέταρτο θα το βάλω αύριο και θα σας πω τα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## chip

ναι αυτός είναι multilayer capacitor όπως και ο αριστερός από τη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Άκης (picdev). Δεν το λέω για να αλλάξεις απλά για το οτι δεν είναι κακό αν έχεις βάλει multilayer πριν από το 2sc1971. (για μετά το 2sc1971 καλού κακού ναι είναι κλασικοί κεραμικοί)

πριν το βάλεις το 2sc1971 ανέβασε μία φωτογραφία να το δούμε....
προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω οτι έχουν πρόβλημα τα 2sc1971 αλλά μάλλον θα υπέθετα τίποτα υψηλά στάσιμα.... (προφανώς υποθέτω ότι έχεις κινέζικο και όχι μαϊμού mitsubishi γιατί αν ειναι μαϊμού mitsubishi τότε πράγματι θα προβληματιζόμουν)

Ναι αλλά τo 2n3553 είναι για λειτουργία στα 28V ενώ το 2sc1971 στα 13,5 οπότε το 2n3553 το δουλεύεις στη μισή τάση λειτουργίας και έτσι είναι ικανό να αντέξει οποιδήποτε πρόβλημα στη λειτουργία....

Τελικά στην έξοδο έχεις κεραμικούς απλούς ή Multilayer?

----------


## staurosv

ρε παιδια  το pll 7w θα το κανουμε 1  η  το bfr 96  ειναι που πιθανοτατα  μπορει εγω την πατησα  η το 1971  τιποτα αλο

----------


## SeAfasia

> ναι αυτός είναι multilayer capacitor όπως και ο αριστερός από τη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Άκης (picdev). Δεν το λέω για να αλλάξεις απλά για το οτι δεν είναι κακό αν έχεις βάλει multilayer πριν από το 2sc1971. (για μετά το 2sc1971 καλού κακού ναι είναι κλασικοί κεραμικοί)
> 
> πριν το βάλεις το 2sc1971 ανέβασε μία φωτογραφία να το δούμε....
> προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω οτι έχουν πρόβλημα τα 2sc1971 αλλά μάλλον θα υπέθετα τίποτα υψηλά στάσιμα.... (προφανώς υποθέτω ότι έχεις κινέζικο και όχι μαϊμού mitsubishi γιατί αν ειναι μαϊμού mitsubishi τότε πράγματι θα προβληματιζόμουν)
> 
> Ναι αλλά τo 2n3553 είναι για λειτουργία στα 28V ενώ το 2sc1971 στα 13,5 οπότε το 2n3553 το δουλεύεις στη μισή τάση λειτουργίας και έτσι είναι ικανό να αντέξει οποιδήποτε πρόβλημα στη λειτουργία....
> 
> Τελικά στην έξοδο έχεις κεραμικούς απλούς ή Multilayer?



δεν είχα multilayer στα ράφια μου chip,τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να αγοράσω τις βασικές τιμές...
φώτο έχω ανεβάσει πιο πριν αν δεις......τώρα το πρόβλημα το έχει σήγουρα το 2SC1971 γιατί καθώς το μετράω με το πολύμετρο "*μεταξύ Collector Emitter παίρνω voltage drop 0.637mvolt ενώ μεταξύ Emitter Collector όχι!!!
Αγόρασα τέσσερα με το ίδιο θέμα...*
Δε νομίζω να φταίω εγώ,όλα τα είχα στην ψύκτρα τους με thermal paste για απαγωγή της θερμοκρασίας και *Ανέβαζα τη τάση τους προοδευτικά..!!*
Όντως το 2Ν3553 θέλει την τάση που αναφέρεις βάση του datasheet,με το οποίο το pll σκότωνε με rf power γύρω στα 500-650 mWatt στην diamond μάλιστα χωρίς την παραμικρή αρμονική.Θα το ξαναβάλω πάνω και θα ανεβάσω μετρήσεις.
Δοκίμασα και το 2Ν3866 με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα,ψάχνω να βρω το 2Ν6255 αλλά και πάλι θα έχω θέμα με την τάση κορυφής!!
*Τι θέλω:να έχω μια έξοδο με ικανό rf power outpout να οδηγήσω το BGY33 το pcb απο το Γρηγόρη(moutoulos) χωρίς αρμονικές και το πολύ  πολύ 10-15 watt στη yagi..*
Tεσπα είδωμεν το χόμπυ μας κάνουμε.. :Biggrin:

----------


## SeAfasia

> ρε παιδια  το pll 7w θα το κανουμε 1  η  το bfr 96  ειναι που πιθανοτατα  μπορει εγω την πατησα  η το 1971  τιποτα αλο



*ωωωππππππππππ.........
http://www.rohde-schwarz.gr/el/produ...diomonitoring/
καρακόλιααααααααα........*

----------


## chip

καλύτερα μείνε με τους απλούς κεραμικούς... 
γιατί αν πρόκειται να αγοράσεις οτι ποιο φθηνό υπάρχει (πχ αυτά τα 2 cent που έδειξες) δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν σε τέτοιες κατασκευές....

άλλωστε να θυμάσαι εκτός από τον κατασκευαστή (που έχει σημασία ως προς την ποιότητα) οι πυκνωτές αυτοί βγαίνουν σε διάφορους τύπους και φυσικά δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι (COG (NPO), X7R, X5R, Y5V, Z5U κλπ) και φυσικά όταν αγοράζεις κάτι πολύ φθηνό χωρίς να αναφέρει κατασκευαστή και τύπο μάλλον είναι το χειρότερο που υπάρχει.....

τα καλύτερα για RF είναι τα COG (ceramic-on-glass που είναι NPO (με θερμοκρασιακή αντιστάθμιση)) και στη συνέχεια τα X7R (για άλλες χρήσεις)

----------


## SeAfasia

> καλύτερα μείνε με τους απλούς κεραμικούς... 
> γιατί αν πρόκειται να αγοράσεις οτι ποιο φθηνό υπάρχει (πχ αυτά τα 2 cent που έδειξες) δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν σε τέτοιες κατασκευές....



χμμμμμμ....
θέμα τιμής ή μήπως είναι καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιούμε multilayer;
Το έχω δει σε κάποιες rf πλακέτες που έχω πχ δέκτες απο video ή απο ραδιοκασετόφωνα να έχουν αρκετούς....

----------


## chip

η μέθοδος κατασκευής δίνει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα (χαμηλότερη παρασιτική αυτεπαγωγή) και είναι βέβαια ποιο ακριβοί από τους απλούς κεραμικούς... 
Η γνώμη μου είναι να μην αλλάξεις τους πυκνωτές ούτε να αγοράσεις για να έχεις... απλά την επόμενη φορά που θα αγοράσεις να προτιμήσεις multilayer αλλά με την προυπόθεση να είναι κάτι αποδεκτής ποιότητας και όχι το ποιο φθηνό που θα πουλήσει κάποιος κινέζος... τουλάχιστον όταν πρόκειται να το βάλεις σε πομπούς... Ναι αν πρόκειτε να είναι τα πυκνωτάκια για να ταλαντώσει ένα κρύσταλος από μικροελεγκτή τότε μπορείς να βάλεις ένα φθηνο multilayer γιατί δεν είναι κρίσιμο σημείο και θα πιάνουν και ποιο λίγο όγκο... όχι όμως για τον ταλαντωτή του πομπού σου...
επίσης όπως σου έγραψα προσωπικά δεν θα τους έβαζα στα στάδια που θα περάσει μεγάλη ισχύς από μέσα τους σε ένα πομπό... μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος... αλλά δε νομίζω οτι μπορεί να εργαστούν σε κάτι τέτοιο... άλλωστε για τέτοιες χρήσεις υπάρχουν ειδικοί Multilayer (smd) της ATC που είναι βέβαια και πολύ ακριβοί!

μου κάνει εντύπωση οτι τους έχεις δει σε ραδιοκασετόφωνα... συνήθως βάζουν film capacitors στις καταναλωτικες audio συσκευές

----------


## moutoulos

Κώστα το BGY33 (επανακυκλοφορεί σαν "μαϊμού") θέλει είσοδο 100-200mW (0,2W).
Εσύ αυτήν την ισχύ οδήγησης, απο πού θα την δώσεις ?.

----------


## staurosv

γιασου γρηγορη  με τις ωραιες πλακετες σου

----------

moutoulos (08-05-15)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κώστα το BGY33 (επανακυκλοφορεί σαν "μαϊμού") θέλει είσοδο 100-200mW (0,2W).
> Εσύ αυτήν την ισχύ οδήγησης, απο πού θα την δώσεις ?.



Απο το pll......όταν βρω καλό 2SC1971....
ή αν δε βρω......τι προτείνεις;

----------


## electron

Σχετικά με τα τρανζίστορ 2Ν3553 και 2Ν6255 που ανέφερες πιο πάνω Κώστα, έχω ιδία εμπειρία από το παρελθόν και μπορώ να σου πω ότι εκ των 2, προτίμησε το 2ο αν αποφασίσεις να παίξεις μ αυτά. Το 6255 το δούλευα σε ένα κιτάκι τύπου smart kit 4Watts, μπουμπουνισμένο στα 28V και δεν χαμπάριαζε τίποτα, φυσικά του είχα και ένα ανεμιστηράκι.

----------


## staurosv

να σου στειλω πλακετα  1w και ολα οκ   να την φτιαξεις

----------


## SeAfasia

μερικές φώτο του RDVV PLL με το *RD06HVF1* στην έξοδο αντί του *2SC1971*:

P4010305.jpg

επιλογή στην diamond τα *5 watt:*
P4010307.jpg

επιλογή στην diamond τα *20 watt*:
P4010308.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

*swr και ref:* 

P4010310.jpg

P4010311.jpg

P4010312.jpg

όλα μαζί:
P4010309.jpg

όλη η *"κατάσταση"* του PLL στο κουτί είναι προσωρινή παίδες,αργότερα θα το τοποθετήσω μαζί με την pira fm stereo - switching power supply σε ευρύχωρο κουτί! :Biggrin:

----------


## JOUN

Νομιζω χρησιμοποιεις λαθος την γεφυρα στην μετρηση swr:Πρεπει να βαλεις τον επιλογεα στην θεση cal,να πας την βελονα εκει που λεει cal επανω στο οργανο(με κοκκινα γραμματα) ρυθμιζοντας αναλογα το ποτενσιομετρο και μετα γυρνωντας στη θεση swr να διαβασεις τον λογο swr..

----------


## SeAfasia

> Νομιζω χρησιμοποιεις λαθος την γεφυρα στην μετρηση swr:Πρεπει να βαλεις τον επιλογεα στην θεση cal,να πας την βελονα εκει που λεει cal επανω στο οργανο(με κοκκινα γραμματα) ρυθμιζοντας αναλογα το ποτενσιομετρο και μετα γυρνωντας στη θεση swr να διαβασεις τον λογο swr..



1.6 είναι θα ανεβάσω φώτο,ευχαριστώ

να΄τη JOUN:
P4010304_swr.jpg

----------


## liat

> 1.6 είναι θα ανεβάσω φώτο,ευχαριστώ
> 
> να΄τη JOUN:
> P4010304_swr.jpg



Κώστα μπράβο για την τροποποίηση και την επιτυχή κατάληξη.
Σε προηγούμενες φωτό το ποτενσιόμετρο του calibration ήταν τελείως αριστερά, που είναι λάθος καθότι "μηδενίζονται" εικονικά τα στάσιμα και οι επιστροφές.
Ο joon έχει δίκιο στο ότι πρέπει να στρέψεις το ποτενσιόμετρο τόσο όσο η βελόνα να συμπίπτει με την κόκκινη ένδειξη CAL.
Όμως βλέπω ότι το έχεις τελείως δεξιά που μάλλον έχει ξεφύγει η βελόνα δεξιότερα, οπότε σου δείχνει περισσότερα στάσιμα του κανονικού.
Επίσης, αν οι απεικόνιση ενδείξεων είναι όπως της 200SX, τότε για ισχύ έως και 5 watt, κοιτάς την κάτω κλίματα στασίμων (στο L).

----------


## JOUN

> 1.6 είναι θα ανεβάσω φώτο,ευχαριστώ
> 
> να΄τη JOUN:
> P4010304_swr.jpg



Οχι ετσι..
Πας στη θεση CAL , γυρνας το ποτενσιομετρο μεχρι η βελονα να παει στην ενδειξη cal πανω στο οργανο (με κοκκινα γραμματα)  και τοτε γυρνας τον επιλογεα στην θεση swr και διαβαζεις λογο στασιμων..

----------


## SeAfasia

μετρήσεων συνέχεια πάιδες με τις *παρατηρήσεις των JOUN/Liat* όσον αφορά το *CAL*,ευχαριστώ και πάλι! :Biggrin: 
κάθε παρατήρηση ευπρόσδεκτη.. :Biggrin: 

*
CAL:*
CAL_2.jpg

*Power:*
POWER.jpg

*SWR:*
SWR.jpg

*REF:*
REF_POWER.jpg

----------


## liat

Μια χαρά είσαι Κώστα.

----------


## JOUN

:Thumbup1:

----------


## SeAfasia

οκ ευχαριστώ,
σειρά έχει να δοκιμαστεί η stereo encorder....και να μπουν όλα σε ένα κουτί... :Biggrin:

----------


## KOKAR

εγω τώρα γιατι νομίζω οτι η ψήκτρα που εχεις βάλει στο εξόδου ειναι απελπιστικά μικρή ?

----------


## SeAfasia

το ξέρω ΚΟΚAR θα την αλλάξω.... :Sad: 

έβαλα αυτή που βρήκα πρόχειρη:
P4020311.jpg

----------


## crown

πωs μπορει να ταλατωνει μεσα στη μπαντα με 4 σπειρεs ενώ οποια κατασκευή εχω δει εχει οκτω σπειρεs στην ταλαντωση βρε παιδια?

----------


## SeAfasia

> πωs μπορει να ταλατωνει μεσα στη μπαντα με 4 σπειρεs ενώ οποια κατασκευή εχω δει εχει οκτω σπειρεs στην ταλαντωση βρε παιδια?



ταλαντώνει μια χαρά..

----------


## crown

Κωστα από την ολλανδια δεν συμφερει γιατι εχει πολλα μεταφορικα συν το κοστοs τηs καταθεσηs εκτοs αν παρειs και αλλα πραγματάκια μαζι...θελω και εγω να παρω από εκει αλλα δεν το αποφασίζω.

----------


## crown

τον προγραμματοισμο του pic το εκανεs εσυ? εχειs programmer?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κωστα από την ολλανδια δεν συμφερει γιατι εχει πολλα μεταφορικα συν το κοστοs τηs καταθεσηs εκτοs αν παρειs και αλλα πραγματάκια μαζι...θελω και εγω να παρω από εκει αλλα δεν το αποφασίζω.



Απο Ολλανδία ποιό;

----------


## SeAfasia

> τον προγραμματοισμο του pic το εκανεs εσυ? εχειs programmer?



ναι εγώ τον προγραμματισμό,το .hex απο άλλο παιδί.. :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

> πωs μπορει να ταλατωνει μεσα στη μπαντα με 4 σπειρεs ενώ οποια κατασκευή εχω δει εχει οκτω σπειρεs στην ταλαντωση βρε παιδια?



! Τι σημασία έχουν οι σπείρες μόνες τους ως Χ αριθμός? Τι αυτεπαγωγή σχηματ'ιζεται έχει σημασία! Ακόμα και ένα ευθύ σύρμα Χ μηκους θα παίζει, αρκεί να σχηματίζει/δημιουργείτε μια αυτεπαγωγή μιάς κατάλληλης τιμής! 
Αν πχ έχεις 8 σπείρες με μιά Ψ διάμετρο και αυτό είνβαι ένα πηνίο πχ 80nH και εσύ φτιάξεις ένα ΙΣΗΣ ΑΥΤΕΠΑΓΩΓΗΣ πηνίο με 4 σπείρες και διατομή πολλαπλάσια του Ψ, τι διαφορά πιστεύεις θα υπάρχει και δ3εν θα ταλαντώνει στην ίδια συχνότητα?

----------


## crown

Γιωργο αυτό το γνωρίζω αυτό που δεν καταλαβα είναι πωs πωs πετυχε την ιδιααυτεπαγωγη με τοση διαφορα σπειρων Α ΚΑΙ Β τοτε εδώ πρεπει να αναφέρουμε στουs πιθανουs κατασκευαστεs για τον αριθμο και την διαμετρο των σπειρων που μπορουν να χρησιμοποιησουν για να εχουν την επιθυμητη αυτεπαγωγη του κυκλωματοs...για την αποφυγή ταλαιπωριαs τουs.

----------


## SeAfasia

*SRF* δεν έβαλα πολύστροφο *Pot 3296W* δεν είχα στα ράφια μου,αλλά ένα *pot 3362P*....έχω θέμα;
*ΥΓ δεν έχω spectrum analyzer..*

----------


## liat

> πωs μπορει να ταλατωνει μεσα στη μπαντα με 4 σπειρεs ενώ οποια κατασκευή εχω δει εχει οκτω σπειρεs στην ταλαντωση βρε παιδια?



Ναι, έχεις δει, αλλά ... ταλαντώνει σε όλη την μπάντα;
Επειδή κι εγώ είχα πρόβλημα με τις 8 σπείρες που έλεγε το σχέδιο, αντικαταστάθηκε αρχικά με εμπορικό συγκεκριμένης αυτεπαγωγής και πάλι δεν έβγαινε σε όλο το εύρος. Έτσι, έβαλα επάργυρο 4 σπειρών και πάχους 1 χιλ. και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.
Έγιναν και άλλες τροποποιήσεις στο τελικό στάδιο και αλλού και μετρήθηκε επαγγελματικά.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι, έχεις δει, αλλά ... ταλαντώνει σε όλη την μπάντα;
> Επειδή κι εγώ είχα πρόβλημα με τις 8 σπείρες που έλεγε το σχέδιο, αντικαταστάθηκε αρχικά με εμπορικό συγκεκριμένης αυτεπαγωγής και πάλι δεν έβγαινε σε όλο το εύρος. Έτσι, έβαλα επάργυρο 4 σπειρών και πάχους 1 χιλ. και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.
> Έγιναν και άλλες τροποποιήσεις στο τελικό στάδιο και αλλού και μετρήθηκε επαγγελματικά.



προσοχή τη σύρμα χαλκού θα χρησιμοποιηθεί......μερικά μαγνητίζονται δεν είναι γνήσιος χαλκός...

----------


## SRF

> *SRF* δεν έβαλα πολύστροφο *Pot 3296W* δεν είχα στα ράφια μου,αλλά ένα *pot 3362P*....έχω θέμα;
> *ΥΓ δεν έχω spectrum analyzer..*



Κανενα πρόβλημα!

----------


## SRF

> Γιωργο αυτό το γνωρίζω αυτό που δεν καταλαβα είναι πωs πωs πετυχε την ιδιααυτεπαγωγη με τοση διαφορα σπειρων Α ΚΑΙ Β τοτε εδώ πρεπει να αναφέρουμε στουs πιθανουs κατασκευαστεs για τον αριθμο και την διαμετρο των σπειρων που μπορουν να χρησιμοποιησουν για να εχουν την επιθυμητη αυτεπαγωγη του κυκλωματοs...για την αποφυγή ταλαιπωριαs τουs.



Εκείνο που θα έπρεπε κάποτε να αναφερθεί είναι η απαιτούμενη αυτεπαγωγή σε αυτό το σχέδιο! Τελικά πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ 70~80nH από όσα έχω δει... να αναφέρονται! 
Αν καθήσουμε και υπολογίσουμε τις τιμές στο σχέδιο θα έβγαινε σωστά, αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει - ενδιέφερε ποτέ το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο ταλαντωτή!

----------


## maouna

> Εκείνο που θα έπρεπε κάποτε να αναφερθεί είναι η απαιτούμενη αυτεπαγωγή σε αυτό το σχέδιο! Τελικά πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ 70~80nH από όσα έχω δει... να αναφέρονται! 
> Αν καθήσουμε και υπολογίσουμε τις τιμές στο σχέδιο θα έβγαινε σωστά, αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει - ενδιέφερε ποτέ το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο ταλαντωτή!



Γιατι δεν σε ενδιαφερει το συγκεκριμενο σχεδιο? υστερει σε κατι κατα την γνωμη σου?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Γιατι δεν σε ενδιαφερει το συγκεκριμενο σχεδιο? υστερει σε κατι κατα την γνωμη σου?



Πάνο,το μόνο θέμα είναι ότι το 2sc1971 δεν υπάρχει πλέον...

----------


## liat

> Πάνο,το μόνο θέμα είναι ότι το 2sc1971 δεν υπάρχει πλέον...



Όχι μόνο αυτό Κώστα.
Διαπίστωσες και προσωπικά πόσες τροποποιήσεις απαιτήθηκαν, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι η έκδοση με 1971 ήταν προβληματική.
Ας πουν πόσα μέλη έφτιαξαν και λειτούργησαν επιτυχώς το pll με την αρχική σχεδίαση.
Απόδειξη ότι το φόρουμ είναι γεμάτο με προβληματισμούς πάνω σ' αυτό.

----------


## SeAfasia

μιλάς σωστά *liat,*έχω άλλη μια πλακέτα την οποία θα την τροποποιήσω πολύ* διαφορετικά......*
πάντα βασισμένο στο *RD06HVF1 ή στο RD15HVF1...*

----------


## chip

Χωρίς να έχω εμπειρία στη συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή η γνώμη μου είναι οτι
 το 2sc1971 συνεχίζει και κατασκευάζεται από κινέζους οπότε ένα πραγματικό 2sc1971 (κινέζικο) δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα (δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο για μια εταιρεία κατασκευής τρανζίστορ να αντιγράψει ένα κλασικό παλαιό τρανζίστορ.. ούτε και θα καθόταν να φτιάχνει τρανζίστορ για να το χρησιμοποιήσουν 100 ερασιτέχνες. Αντίθετα το τρανζίστορ χρησιμοποιείτε σε μεγάλους αριθμούς από βιομηχανίες). Αυτό που θα έχει πρόβλημα είναι ένα ψεύτικο 2sc1971 που κάποιος απατεώνας πήρε ένα τρανζίστορ με to220 package και το βάφτισε 2sc1971. Φυσικά ένα 2sc1971 πραγματικό και ας είναι κινέζικο δεν έχει 1 ευρώ!

Οι μετατροπές που έγιναν στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεται εδώ έχουν να κάνουν με την αλλαγή του τρανζίστορ από bjt σε Mosfet αφού δεν επιτεύχθηκε η σωστή λειτουργία πιθανόν λόγω ψεύτικων (FAKE) τρανζίστορ και ίσως και λόγω έλλειψης οργάνων μέτρησης για τον εντοπισμό κάποιου μικρού προβλήματος που προκαλούσε χαμηλή οδήγηση στο τρανζίστορ.

----------


## liat

> Χωρίς να έχω εμπειρία στη συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή η γνώμη μου είναι οτι
>  το 2sc1971 συνεχίζει και κατασκευάζεται από κινέζους οπότε ένα πραγματικό 2sc1971 (κινέζικο) δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα (δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο για μια εταιρεία κατασκευής τρανζίστορ να αντιγράψει ένα κλασικό παλαιό τρανζίστορ.. ούτε και θα καθόταν να φτιάχνει τρανζίστορ για να το χρησιμοποιήσουν 100 ερασιτέχνες. Αντίθετα το τρανζίστορ χρησιμοποιείτε σε μεγάλους αριθμούς από βιομηχανίες). Αυτό που θα έχει πρόβλημα είναι ένα ψεύτικο 2sc1971 που κάποιος απατεώνας πήρε ένα τρανζίστορ με to220 package και το βάφτισε 2sc1971. Φυσικά ένα 2sc1971 πραγματικό και ας είναι κινέζικο δεν έχει 1 ευρώ!
> 
> Οι μετατροπές που έγιναν στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεται εδώ έχουν να κάνουν με την αλλαγή του τρανζίστορ από bjt σε Mosfet αφού δεν επιτεύχθηκε η σωστή λειτουργία πιθανόν λόγω ψεύτικων (FAKE) τρανζίστορ και ίσως και λόγω έλλειψης οργάνων μέτρησης για τον εντοπισμό κάποιου μικρού προβλήματος που προκαλούσε χαμηλή οδήγηση στο τρανζίστορ.



Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τον ειδικό γιατί σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είμαι, ούτε καν σχετικός, αλλά γιατί ντε και καλά το όλο πρόβλημα να είναι στα fake 1971;
Τα RD είναι όλα γνήσια; Δε νομίζω!
Μια εκτενή ανάλυση για το συγκεκριμένο pll μπορείς να διαβάσεις *εδώ*.
Συγκεκριμένα, στο *#79* φαίνεται η αλλαγή του πηνίου ταλάνωσης, στο *#128* η αλλαγή τρανζίστορ, διάσπαρτα άλλες τροποποιήσεις και ολοκληρωμένα στο *#148*.
Αν έχεις την υπομονή να το διαβάσεις θα καταλάβεις ότι ό,τι αλλαγή έγινε ήταν από άνθρωπο του χώρου (ονόματα δε λέμε) με 'Οργανα (με κεφαλαίο το Ο).

----------


## SeAfasia

το έχει ανεβάσει ο jimnaf και αξίζει:
*coil32*

----------


## chip

Τα περισσότερα ναι θα είναι γνήσια (οκ στο ebay δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος για τίποτα..)... γιατί πολύ απλά είναι εξάρτημα σε παραγωγή και μπορεί κανείς να το βρει σε όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου και η τιμή του είναι συγκεκριμένη. Στο 2sc1971 ακόμα και αυτοί που δεν έχουν γνήσιο θέλουν να λένε ότι έχουν γνήσιο και στο τέλος καταλήγει να είναι μία αγορά γεμάτη με όλους τους απατεώνες... Όλοι πάνε και αγοράζουν το 2sc1971 που λέει Mitsubishi και έχει 1,5 ευρώ (μπορεί να λέω και πολλά) αλλά δεν αγοράζουν πχ το κινέζικο eleflow που έχει σχεδόν 10 ευρώ και μετά παραπονούνται οτι δεν βγάζει την ισχύ που πρέπει!
Αν το σχέδιο του RDVV δεν δούλευε σωστά και ιδιαίτερα αν δεν έβγαζε την ισχύ που υπόσχεται δεν θα είχε διαδοθεί παντού και θα είχε θαφτεί? 
Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι αν κάποιος έχει μια σωστή πλακέτα (μάλλον μιλάμε για διπλή όψη!!!) και πάρει και τα σωστά εξαρτήματα θα παίξει όπως πρέπει... Και επειδή είπαμε για πλακέτα πρώτα κάνεις μία πλακέτα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο και μετά αν θέλεις πειραματίζεσαι σε κάτι λιγότερο καλό  (μία όψη) και βλέπεις τις διαφορές... Μπορεί να είσαι σίγουρος ότι η κακή οδήγηση του 2sc1971 δεν οφείλεται στην υλοποίηση της πλακέτας με μία όψη που επιτρέπει το RF σήμα να διαφεύγει και να επηρεάζει την λειτουργία άλλων τμημάτων της πλακέτας?

πάντως νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κινέζικη εταιρεία που παράγει τρανζίστορ που κυκλοφορεί αντίγραφο του rd και λογικά θα δουλεύει και αυτό καλά...

----------


## SeAfasia

> Τα περισσότερα ναι θα είναι γνήσια (οκ στο ebay δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος για τίποτα..)... γιατί πολύ απλά είναι εξάρτημα σε παραγωγή και μπορεί κανείς να το βρει σε όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου και η τιμή του είναι συγκεκριμένη. Στο 2sc1971 ακόμα και αυτοί που δεν έχουν γνήσιο θέλουν να λένε ότι έχουν γνήσιο και στο τέλος καταλήγει να είναι μία αγορά γεμάτη με όλους τους απατεώνες... Όλοι πάνε και αγοράζουν το 2sc1971 που λέει Mitsubishi και έχει 1,5 ευρώ (μπορεί να λέω και πολλά) αλλά δεν αγοράζουν πχ το κινέζικο eleflow που έχει σχεδόν 10 ευρώ και μετά παραπονούνται οτι δεν βγάζει την ισχύ που πρέπει!
> Αν το σχέδιο του RDVV δεν δούλευε σωστά και ιδιαίτερα αν δεν έβγαζε την ισχύ που υπόσχεται δεν θα είχε διαδοθεί παντού και θα είχε θαφτεί? 
> Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι αν κάποιος έχει μια σωστή πλακέτα (μάλλον μιλάμε για διπλή όψη!!!) και πάρει και τα σωστά εξαρτήματα θα παίξει όπως πρέπει... Και επειδή είπαμε για πλακέτα πρώτα κάνεις μία πλακέτα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο και μετά αν θέλεις πειραματίζεσαι σε κάτι λιγότερο καλό  (μία όψη) και βλέπεις τις διαφορές... Μπορεί να είσαι σίγουρος ότι η κακή οδήγηση του 2sc1971 δεν οφείλεται στην υλοποίηση της πλακέτας με μία όψη που επιτρέπει το RF σήμα να διαφεύγει και να επηρεάζει την λειτουργία άλλων τμημάτων της πλακέτας?



σωστά,έχω δει το eleflow και το περιμένω από Αυστραλία αλλά τα RD06/RD15HFV1 είναι πιο εύκαιρα και πιο προσιτά σε τιμή και απόδοση!
Τώρα έχω μια ακόμη πλακέτα και πριν την "μεταλλάξω" θα δοκιμάσω δυο 2sc1971(από εκεί πήρα και τα RD06/RD15) να δω AN θα έχω θέμα!

----------


## chip

Αυστραλία?  γιατί όχι Αγγλία από τον αντιπρόσωπο της eleflow? Τέλος πάντων.. οι Αυστραλοί έχουν φήμη τίμιων πωλητών...

η πλακέτα είναι του moutoulou ή hand made? (ένα layer ή δύο)

----------


## liat

> Αν το σχέδιο του RDVV δεν δούλευε σωστά και ιδιαίτερα αν δεν έβγαζε την ισχύ που υπόσχεται δεν θα είχε διαδοθεί παντού και θα είχε θαφτεί?



Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποια μέλη ενδεχομένως να ντρέπονται ή να μη θέλουν να παραδεχτούν ότι δεν τους βγήκε σωστά;





> Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι αν κάποιος έχει μια σωστή πλακέτα (μάλλον *μιλάμε για διπλή όψη*!!!) και πάρει και τα σωστά εξαρτήματα θα παίξει όπως πρέπει... Και επειδή είπαμε για πλακέτα πρώτα κάνεις μία πλακέτα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο και μετά αν θέλεις πειραματίζεσαι σε κάτι λιγότερο καλό  (μία όψη) και βλέπεις τις διαφορές... Μπορεί να είσαι σίγουρος ότι η κακή οδήγηση του 2sc1971 δεν οφείλεται στην υλοποίηση της πλακέτας με μία όψη που επιτρέπει το RF σήμα να διαφεύγει και να επηρεάζει την λειτουργία άλλων τμημάτων της πλακέτας?



Αν αναφέρεσαι στη δική μου κατασκευή, ναι, το έχω άλλωστε διευκρινίσει εξ αρχής.
Μην παραβλέπουμε όμως το γεγονός ότι έστω και μονής όψης, βγήκε στον αέρα και μάλιστα πολύ αξιοπρεπώς.
Εγώ μιλάω για μέλη που είτε έφτιαξαν είτε αγόρασαν πλακέτα διπλής όψης και αντιμετώπισαν προβλήματα.
Και σε άλλο ένα, τουλάχιστον, forum υπάρχουν ένα σωρό νήματα που το επαληθεύουν.
Επί του παρόντος νήματος, ο Κώστας παλεύει εδώ και πολύ καιρό με μια εργοστασιακή, μελετημένη πλακέτα και έβγαλε άκρη όταν έκανες τις τροποποιήσεις που αναφέρθηκαν νωρίτερα.
Να επισημάνω ότι δεν ρίχνω μομφή για την ποιότητα του pcb. Αντιθέτως, ο δημιουργός του ανέλαβε να ικανοποιήσει την επιθυμία για εμπορική διάθεση ενός προϊόντος που κυκλοφορούσε στο διαδίκτυο και μάλιστα την έκανε πολύ όμορφη.
Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι ίσως σχεδιαστικά να έχει λάθος.
Πόσοι εδώ μέσα την έφτιαξαν και δούλεψε *σωστά*, χωρίς επεμβάσεις;

----------


## SeAfasia

Η πλακέτα είναι μια χαρά,το 2SC1971 είναι μαιμού......με το RD16/RD05 πάει καλά.....
Τώρα υπάρχει και αυτά για όποιον τα διαθέτει με την υποστήριξη:
*pll*
*pll*

----------


## liat

> Η πλακέτα είναι μια χαρά,το 2SC1971 είναι μαιμού......με το RD16/RD05 πάει καλά.....
> Τώρα *υπάρχει και αυτά για όποιον τα διαθέτει με την υποστήριξη*:
> *pll*
> *pll*



Συμπάθα με Κώστα, αλλά προσωπικά, αν θα ήθελα αξιόπιστο μηχάνημα, με after sale εξυπηρέτηση και να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο, θα αγόραζα το *FM06TX - Stereo FM Transmitter 0-6W* από Aspisys ή το *pll* της Lesvos electronic ή το *pll 2,5W* της pll.gr.
Έλληνες κατασκευαστές Κώστα μου, Έλληνες. Πριν μας φύγουν κι αυτοί.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Συμπάθα με Κώστα, αλλά προσωπικά, αν θα ήθελα αξιόπιστο μηχάνημα, με after sale εξυπηρέτηση και να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο, θα αγόραζα το *FM06TX - Stereo FM Transmitter 0-6W* από Aspisys ή το *pll* της Lesvos electronic ή το *pll 2,5W* της pll.gr.
> Έλληνες κατασκευαστές Κώστα μου, Έλληνες. Πριν μας φύγουν κι αυτοί.



τα είχα ξεχάσει Γιάννη,να'σαι καλά...

----------


## chip

To RDVV Pll δεν είναι κατι που απασχόλησε μόνο το Ελληνικό κοινό αλλά κάτι με το οποίο ασχολουνται σε όλο τον κόσμο... η επιτυχία του πιστεύω θα έχει να κάνει με το οτι δουλεύει. Ίσως όχι σε όλους αλλά έτσι ειναι τα RF θέλουν ακρίβεια σε αυτό που φτιάχνεις για να δουλεψει όπως πρέπει... (πχ βλέπω συχνά να λεει τρανζίστορ οδήγησης BFR96S και συχνά προμηθείονται bfr96 μήπως αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι αιτία για μικρότερη ισχύ οδήγησης του 2sc1971?) Αυτό που φτιάξατε με τον Γιώργο SRF δεν είναι αλλαγές είναι πραγματικά νέα υλοποίηση του σταδίου εξόδου που ρυθμίστηκε για βέλτιστη λειτουργεία με την εμπειρία και τα όργανα μέτρηση του Γιώργου SRF. Χωρις αυτά είναι πιθανόν αν έπαιρνε κάποιος το σχέδιο και αγόραζε από άλλους προμηθευτές εξαρτήματα και έφτιαχνε την δική του πλακέτα πάλι να μην είχε τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα...

----------

Nightkeeper (05-04-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

Ναι είναι αλήθεια,ο SRF αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μπράβο.....
Υπάρχει και μια υλοποιήση με το RD06/15HFV1 με *διαφορετική διάταξη σχηματικού* ,περισσότερα υλικά,θα δω τι θα κάνω....
Θα το ανεβάσω chip.....
Προς το παρών μελετήστε το datasheet του σελίδα 5/8:
*RD06HFV1* :Biggrin:

----------


## liat

> To RDVV Pll δεν είναι κατι που απασχόλησε μόνο το Ελληνικό κοινό αλλά κάτι με το οποίο ασχολουνται σε όλο τον κόσμο... η επιτυχία του πιστεύω θα έχει να κάνει με το οτι δουλεύει. Ίσως όχι σε όλους αλλά έτσι ειναι τα RF θέλουν ακρίβεια σε αυτό που φτιάχνεις για να δουλεψει όπως πρέπει... (πχ βλέπω συχνά να λεει τρανζίστορ οδήγησης BFR96S και συχνά προμηθείονται bfr96 μήπως αυτό θα μπορούσε να είναι αιτία για μικρότερη ισχύ οδήγησης του 2sc1971?) Αυτό που φτιάξατε με τον Γιώργο SRF δεν είναι αλλαγές είναι πραγματικά νέα υλοποίηση του σταδίου εξόδου που ρυθμίστηκε για βέλτιστη λειτουργεία με την εμπειρία και τα όργανα μέτρηση του Γιώργου SRF. Χωρις αυτά είναι πιθανόν αν έπαιρνε κάποιος το σχέδιο και αγόραζε από άλλους προμηθευτές εξαρτήματα και έφτιαχνε την δική του πλακέτα πάλι να μην είχε τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα...



Ποιο RDVV; Επειδή έχουν βγει διάφορες εκδόσεις.
Νομίζω ότι το αρχικό ήταν με τα φτιαχτά πηνία και μεταβλητούς.
Μετά έγιναν αλλαγές. Είναι όλα της RDVV ή απλά κράτησαν την ονομασία;
Όπως και να έχει, η ουσία είναι στην τελευταία σου πρόταση που με βρίσκει σύμφωνο.

----------


## chip

δεν ξέρω αν η έκδοση με τα τυπωμένα πηνία είναι από τον δημιουργό του RDVV όμως είναι τόσο διαδεδομένη που πιστεύω θα δουλεύει σωστά...

----------


## aris k

18902252_1470955749632199_760852086_n (2).jpg18928067_1470956036298837_1736298612_n (2).jpg  Μετά από αρκετό καιρό αποφάσισα  να προσθέσω ένα tone control   στην είσοδο της  Stereo γεννήτριας  , και μπορώ να πω ότι διορθώθηκε αρκετά η ποιότητα του ήχου και έτσι είπα να σας το παρουσιάσω το κόστος είναι 6,50 ευρώ και αξίζει τον κόπο

----------

